# Die Fischereiabgabe in Schleswig- Holstein



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Februar 2019)

Moin zusammen,

ich trenne dieses Thema mal von Anglerdemo ein wenig ab, da ich hier ja (mit Unterstützung einiger anderer Angler) als Privatperson aktiv bin.

Im letzten Jahr habe ich mich einmal intensiv mit den Zuwendungen aus der Fischereiabgabe und dem Fischereiabgabeausschuss auseinandergesetzt.

Zusammenfassendkann ich heute behaupten, dass wir Angler auch hier unfair behandelt werden und ich die Frage stellen muss, ob das alles verfassungsrechtlich sauber abläuft. Zahlen dürfen wir Angler die Fischereiabgabe selbstverständlich- doch was haben wir davon? Die Antwort ist einfach- NICHTS! Die Zuwendungen aus der Fischereiabgabe scheinen ein Selbstbedienungsladen für einige wenige Verbände zu sein!

Ich habe die Politik in diesem Land über meine Bedenken informiert, den Landesrechnungshof angeschrieben und Widerspruch gegen die Zahlung eingereicht. Man scheint sich keiner Schuld bewusst und so gibt es nur den Weg der Überprüfung durch ein ordentliches Gericht, in diesem Fall das Verwaltungsgericht Schleswig.

Jetzt habe ich als Privatperson eine Feststellungsklage auf den Weg gebracht. Es wird sicherlich Monate oder gar Jahre dauern, aber dann werden wir sehen, ob nur wir Angler für allgemeine Naturschutzmaßnahmen an Gewässern bezahlen müssen oder ob das nicht doch eine Aufgabe der Allgemeinheit sein muss.

Viele andere Punkte aus der Klagebegründung, werden sicherlich vor Gericht geklärt werden.

Ich habe zuvor den Kontakt mit den Verantwortlichen gesucht, um hier eine außergerichtliche Einigung zu erzielen und die für den Tourismus und die Angler in Schleswig-Holstein wichtige Studie zum Angeln doch noch aus der Fischereiabgabe finanziert zu bekommen. Es geht hierbei um Arbeitsplätze in strukturschwachen Regionen, es geht um eine Tradition und um unser aller liebstes Hobby. Leider sieht man bis heute hier anscheinend keine Notwendigkeit, die Studie aus der Fischereiabgabe zu finanzieren und bezahlt lieber fragwürdige Projekte, wie die Anschaffung eines "PickUp" für den Verband der Teichwirte und Binnenfischer.

Sicherlich werden für die Natur wichtige Projekte aus der Fischereiabgabe finanziert, zum Beispiel der Besatz mit bedrohten Fischarten, die jedoch für Angler ganzjährig geschont sind und somit sollten in meinen Augen auch Projekte dieser Art aus Steuergeldern finanziert werden, Sieht man also aus Sicht des Naturschutzes diese Notwendigkeit, kann das doch kein Problem sein, hierfür entsprechende Mittel aus dem Landeshaushalt und nicht aus der Fischereiabgabe bereit zu stellen, oder?

Leider werden auch häufig nur die Symptome behandelt, aber nicht die Ursachen beseitigt, zum Beispiel beim Aal. Es wird von unserem Geld massiv besetzt und besetzt, doch ist es für mich zumindest fraglich, wenn man an anderer Stelle den illegalen Glasaalfang nicht massiv bekämpft oder Fließgewässer durchgängig macht. Ja, der Aal muss erhalten werden, da diese Fischart massiv gefährdet ist- doch welchen Anteil haben an dieser Situation die Angler und warum bezahlen wir diese Besatzmaßnahmen, wenn man auf der anderen Seite sogar Beschränkungen für Angler beim Aalfang einführt?

Demnach blieb mir nur noch der Weg der Klage. Es geht mir hier nicht um die 10.- Euro im Jahr, sondern ausschließlich um eine verfassungskonforme Verwendung- wenn alle Angler die Fischereiabgabe Jahr für Jahr zahlen, sollten auch alle Angler hiervon partizipieren. Oder wie will man mir erklären, dass von der Fischereiabgabe Verbandsgewässer besetzt werden, jedoch Anglern teilweise der Zugang verwehrt wird oder durch die Zugehörigkeit zum falschen Verband Erlaubniskarten nur zu völlig überzogenen Preisen angeboten werden?

Was hat ein Meeresangler, der einmal im Jahr im Urlaub eine Tour mit einem Kleinboot auf der Ostsee unternimmt und hierfür die FIschereiabgabe bezahlen muss, mit einer Studie für "Otterausstiege aus Netzen der Binnenfischerei" zu tun? Ich denke auf diese Frage gibt es nur eine Antwort- NICHTS!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (6. Februar 2019)

nicht nur das ich in S-H die abgabe zusätzlich zu meiner berliner Abgabe...von 21 € zahlen soll hat mich an einen anderen Urlaubsort gebracht ...ok ich zahle mehr benzin durch den weiteren weg spare aber an dem Ferienhaus diese summe und shit auf die 10 euro mir geht es ums Prinzip....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Februar 2019)

Es geht mir hier ausschließlich um die Verwendung der Fischereiabgabe und eine Überprüfung durch ein ordentliches Gericht. Wenn also alles einwandfrei ist, wird es das Gericht bestätigen und niemand muss sich Sorgen machen. Sieht das Gericht jedoch Bedenken, ist es wohl gerecht, dass hier Änderungen herbeigeführt werden müssen!

Ich kämpfe für Fairness und Gerechtigkeit und dieser Linie bleibe ich treu. Dazu gehört auch das Hinterfragen solcher Sonderabgaben und wenn die Behörden/ Politik das Thema als nicht wichtig empfinden, muss man sich halt andere Wege suchen.


----------



## Laichzeit (6. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Zusammenfassendkann ich heute behaupten, dass wir Angler auch hier unfair behandelt werden und ich die Frage stellen muss, ob das alles verfassungsrechtlich sauber abläuft. Zahlen dürfen wir Angler die Fischereiabgabe selbstverständlich- doch was haben wir davon? Die Antwort ist einfach- NICHTS! Die Zuwendungen aus der Fischereiabgabe scheinen ein Selbstbedienungsladen für einige wenige Verbände zu sein!



Besonders frech ist, dass in den meisten (oder allen?) Bundesländern niemand eine jährliche, öffentlich einsehbare Auskunft gibt, was mit der Fischereiabgabe genau finanziert wird. Wer sitzt in den Gremien, welche Anträge werden abgelehnt, welchen wird zugesprochen?
Meiner Meinung gehört zu einer zweckgebundenen Abgabe auch ein jährliches feedback für die Beitragszahler.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Februar 2019)

Die waren in Kiel auch nicht erfreut, dass ich eine detaillierte Aufstellung angefordert habe. Es gab so Dinge wie Wettbewerbsrecht, Datenschutz etc. , was ich aber alles "entkräften" konnte. Heute weiß ich warum...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (6. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Es geht mir hier ausschließlich um die Verwendung der Fischereiabgabe und eine Überprüfung durch ein ordentliches Gericht. Wenn also alles einwandfrei ist, wird es das Gericht bestätigen und niemand muss sich Sorgen machen. Sieht das Gericht jedoch Bedenken, ist es wohl gerecht, dass hier Änderungen herbeigeführt werden müssen!
> 
> Ich kämpfe für Fairness und Gerechtigkeit und dieser Linie bleibe ich treu. Dazu gehört auch das Hinterfragen solcher Sonderabgaben und wenn die Behörden/ Politik das Thema als nicht wichtig empfinden, muss man sich halt andere Wege suchen.


habt ihr denn jemals erlebt das irgendeine abgabe zweckgebunden ist in unserem Staat???wenn ja glaubt ihr an den weihnachtsmann und Osterhase!!!!

zumal die S-H ler die Abgabe ja gar nicht zahlen müssen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Februar 2019)

Natürlich zahlen wir in SH die Abgabe, jeder der hier angeln möchte! Eine Sonderabgabe mit Finanzierungsbedarf muss immer zweckgebunden sein, das ist vom BVG genau vorgegeben. Selbst der Kreis der Abgabepflichtigen ist sehr genau definiert (Gruppenhomogenität)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (6. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Natürlich zahlen wir in SH die Abgabe, jeder der hier angeln möchte! Eine Sonderabgabe mit Finanzierungsbedarf muss immer zweckgebunden sein, das ist vom BVG genau vorgegeben. Selbst der Kreis der Abgabepflichtigen ist sehr genau definiert (Gruppenhomogenität)


also wie ich die letzten jahre auf fehmarn war war das anders


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Februar 2019)

Nein, wir in SH zahlen die Abgabe schon ewig. Neu ist seit 2013 (?), dass auch die auswärtigen Angler die Abgabe bezahlen müssen


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. Februar 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> habt ihr denn jemals erlebt das irgendeine abgabe zweckgebunden ist in unserem Staat???wenn ja glaubt ihr an den weihnachtsmann und Osterhase!!!!
> 
> zumal die S-H ler die Abgabe ja gar nicht zahlen müssen


Die Fischereiabgabe ist keine zweckungebundene Steuer. Die Fischereiabgabe ist eine so genannte Sonderabgabe mit Finanzierungsfunktion. Derartige Abgaben, die nur eine bestimmte Gruppe von Bürgern betrifft wurde durch das BVerfG zwar als grundsätzlich rechtmäßig anerkannt, aber nur dann, wenn sie strengen Anforderungen genügt. Hierzu gehört u.a. die Anforderung, dass sie der Gruppe, von der sie erhoben wird zumindest mittelbar wieder zufließen muss. Sie ist damit definitiv zweckgebunden! - Wäre sie das nicht, wäre sie verfassungswidrig.


----------



## MarkusZ (6. Februar 2019)

> Wäre sie das nicht, wäre sie verfassungswidrig.



Und wenn Teile von ihr nicht zweckgebunden verwendet werden, wer kriegt dann den schwarzen Peter???


----------



## Harrie (6. Februar 2019)

Müsste ja eigentlich der Lsfv-SH machen!

Lars,drück dir beide Daumen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (6. Februar 2019)

Habt ihr schon mal versucht, Einblick in die Kasse des Vereinsvorstands zu bekommen? In der Regel, nicht immer, wird das mit Misstrauen und Wutanfällen quittiert, da oft schlampig und laienhaft gearbeitet wird.

Oder schau mal nach, wo die Verbandsbeiträge nach Einnahmen und Ausgaben aufgeschlüsselt sind. Wieviel bekommt welcher Repräsentant und wieviel wird wirklich fürs Angeln ausgegeben?
Vielleicht fragt mal jemand, welches Gehalt unsere Fr. Dr. bekommt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Februar 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mal versucht, Einblick in die Kasse des Vereinsvorstands zu bekommen? In der Regel, nicht immer, wird das mit Misstrauen und Wutanfällen quittiert, da oft schlampig und laienhaft gearbeitet wird.



Diese Frage von mir auf einer JHV in meinem damaligen Verein war der Beginn meines Interesse für Angelpolitik...Ich habe damals den Verein verlassen, weil der Vorstand ein Haufen von ahnungslosen Laiendarstellern war, die sich aber für die wichtigsten Menschen im Universum hielten. Da habe ich dann lieber auf die geilsten Gewässer in meiner Umgebung verzichtet, als da noch einen Euro zu bezahlen und den Verein zu finanzieren. Die Frage nach dem Sinn von Besatz mir K2 und K3 Karpfen sowie Regenbogenforellen war Majestätsbeleidigung... Gerade mal nachgeschaut- die ahnungslosen sitzen das auch viele Jahre später noch


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. Februar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Und wenn Teile von ihr nicht zweckgebunden verwendet werden, wer kriegt dann den schwarzen Peter???


Dann ist sie verfassungswidrig und darf nicht erhoben werden!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. Februar 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mal versucht, Einblick in die Kasse des Vereinsvorstands zu bekommen? In der Regel, nicht immer, wird das mit Misstrauen und Wutanfällen quittiert, da oft schlampig und laienhaft gearbeitet wird.
> 
> Oder schau mal nach, wo die Verbandsbeiträge nach Einnahmen und Ausgaben aufgeschlüsselt sind. Wieviel bekommt welcher Repräsentant und wieviel wird wirklich fürs Angeln ausgegeben?
> Vielleicht fragt mal jemand, welches Gehalt unsere Fr. Dr. bekommt.


Ich bin nicht als Freund von H-K bekannt. Man muss aber ehrlich bleiben. Ein Gehalt bekommt sie nicht. Sie ist ehrenamtlich unterwegs und bekommt nur eine Aufwandsentschädigung.


----------



## willmalwassagen (6. Februar 2019)

Kolja, bei uns haben die Mitglieder die Möglichkeit die Gewinn-Verlustrechnung einzusehen und auch den Bericht des Wirtschaftsprüfers. Wir beantworten auch alle Fragen dazu wahrheitsgemäß weil es sonst strafbar wäre.


----------



## MarkusZ (7. Februar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Dann ist sie verfassungswidrig und darf nicht erhoben werden!



Und die Verantwortlichen für die Zweckentfremdung werden nicht sanktioniert?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Februar 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Und die Verantwortlichen für die Zweckentfremdung werden nicht sanktioniert?



Das ist nicht meine Baustelle- ich möchte nur erreichen, dass ein Gericht die Verwendung der Zuwendungen überprüft und ob alles verfassungsgemäß abläuft. Wenn das so sein sollte, muss sich ja niemand Sorgen machen. Sollte das Gericht Bedenken anmelden, wird man korrigieren müssen.

Ich wurde gestern bereits "angefeindet", u.a. im FB Messenger- ich frage mich ernsthaft warum? Man hätte jetzt Angst, dass bestimmte Projekte nicht mehr finanziert werden können, Vereine finanzielle Engpässe erleiden und Naturschutzmaßnahmen wegfallen. Ich verstehe das irgendwie nicht. Hat man teilweise Sorge, dass das Gericht die jetztige Verteilung als verfassungswidrig einstuft? Ich denke nicht, dass nur ein Verein oder Angler sich Gelder unrechtmäig aneignen möchte. Wenn alles verfassungsgerecht abläuft, darf sich doch niemand Gedanken um die Zukunft machen. Jeder sollte doch an einer gerichtlichen Klärung interessiert sein.

Wenn ich den Prozess verliere, sind alle auf der sicheren Seite. Wenn ich den Prozess gewinne, sollten sich einige Herren (und Damen) dann doch hinterfragen.

Ich möchte noch einmal klarstellen, dass es mir nicht um 10.- Euro geht! Ich möchte, dass von Anglern bezahlte Gelder auch vollständig an Angler zurückfließen. Sei es für Projekte mit Kindern, ANGELkurse, Handicapangelplätze, Marketingmaßnahmen, Fischresteentsorgungsmöglichkeiten, kostenlose Parkmöglichkeiten, verbesserte Infrastrukturen und was weiß ich nicht noch alles. Ich denke mit einer Million Euro im Jahr kann man zudem das Ansehen unseres Hobbies in der Öffentlichkeit noch steigern.

Wenn Naturschutz von Anglern so wichtig ist, werden die Verbände und Vereine sicherlich zukünftig ausreichend Möglichkeiten haben, diese Gelder an anderer Stelle einzunehmen. Sicherlich sind die Angler in den Vereinen ggf. bereit, als Naturschützer diese eventuellen Ausfälle auch durch Beitragserhöhungen auszugleichen. Schließlich sind sie in Vereinen Mitglied, die in ihrer Satzung "Naturschutz" als primäres Ziel verfolgen- ich denke da spielt dann Geld keine Rolle. So kann man dann auch erkennen, welche Angler das Thema Naturschutz ernsthaft verfolgen.


----------



## Meefo 46 (7. Februar 2019)

Moin .
Wenn die Verwendung den Rechtens ist ,warum hat man dann Angst ,oder Wissen die betreffenden das da was falsch läuft dann wäre die Angst ja berechtigt.

Für mich liest sich das so das man weiß da läuft was verkehrt.


----------



## Heidechopper (7. Februar 2019)

Ein voller Geldtopf lässt lange Finger wachsen. Das sieht man überall, - nicht nur in unserem Metier.
Gruß Rolf


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Februar 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .
> Wenn die Verwendung den Rechtens ist ,warum hat man dann Angst ,oder Wissen die betreffenden das da was falsch läuft dann wäre die Angst ja berechtigt.
> 
> Für mich liest sich das so das man weiß da läuft was verkehrt.



Ich denke unsere Argumentation ist für viele nachvollziehbar- und so macht man sich wohl Gedanken, ob das zukünftig so Bestand haben wird. 

Ich habe den Vorgang einem weiteren - in diesem Fall völlig unabhängigem - Juristen zur Einschätzung vorgelegt. Schließlich habe ich keine Lust unnötig privates Geld zu verbrennen... Gestern habe ich eine sehr deutliche schriftliche Antwort erhalten, nämlich die Empfehlung, die Klage zu führen, da die Bedenken völlig berechtigt sind!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. Februar 2019)

wünsche dir viel glück trotz aller Anfeindungen


----------



## Grünknochen (7. Februar 2019)

Erstens ist es so, dass ich selbst schon vor längerem in die Thematik eingestiegen und in den Tiefen des Netzes auf sehr interessante Infos in einzelnen BL zur Verausgabung der FAg gestoßen bin. Allein das hat bei mir, der ich in diesen Dingen zu Hause bin, mehr Fragen als Antworten aufgeworfen.
Zweitens haben die Jäger in der analogen Problematik der Jagdabgabe zT Erfolge erzielt, dh die obergerichtliche Rechtsprechung ist alles andere als einheitlich.
Drittens ist es so, dass einige BL die FAg nicht kennen bzw. abgeschafft haben.
Schlussfolgerung: Im Bereich der FAg besteht ein objektives Interesse daran, die Problematik gerichtlich klären zu lassen, mit welchem Ergebnis auch immer. Dass dies nicht jedem gefällt, liegt in der Natur der Sache, insbesondere auch deshalb, weil die Abgabe in sehr vielen Fällen ein Finanzierungsinstrumentarium entweder für bestimmte Institutionen oder aber für Zwecke ist, die dem Interesse der Abgabenzahler nur im entferntesten Sinne dienen.
Im Übrigen habe ich grundsätzlich ein Problem damit, dass Abgaben als Einnahmequelle außerhalb des Steuerrechtes entdeckt und als Dauerzustand betrachtet werden, obwohl die grundsätzliche Idee die Kriterien der Gruppenhomogenität, Gruppennützlichkeit und zeitlichen Befristung sind (um mal die Vorgaben des Bundesverfassungsgerichtes schlagwortartig zusammenzufassen).
Es ist immer interessant, hinter die Fronten zu schauen. Gelegentlich entdeckt man dort ein erstaunliches Eigenleben im mehr oder weniger Geheimen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (7. Februar 2019)

@ Fischerbandit: Auch hier wünsche ich dir viel Kraft und letztendlich auch viel Erfolg.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Februar 2019)

Erwähnen sollte ich aber auch, dass - trotz einiger weniger negativen Stimmen - selten ein Beitrag von mir bei Facebook so viele positive Reaktionen und so viel Zuspruch hervorgerufen hat. Viele "neue" Gesichter sind dabei und ich denke mit dieser Klage dann anscheinend für viele Angler zu sprechen.


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Sicherlich werden für die Natur wichtige Projekte aus der Fischereiabgabe finanziert, zum Beispiel der Besatz mit bedrohten Fischarten, die jedoch für Angler ganzjährig geschont sind und somit sollten in meinen Augen auch Projekte dieser Art aus Steuergeldern finanziert werden, Sieht man also aus Sicht des Naturschutzes diese Notwendigkeit, kann das doch kein Problem sein, hierfür entsprechende Mittel aus dem Landeshaushalt und nicht aus der Fischereiabgabe bereit zu stellen, oder?



Hier stellt wahrscheinlich die gesetzliche Hegepflicht, die auch nicht nutzbare Arten und den Lebensraum mit einschließt, den Gruppenbezug zu den Abgabezahlern her. Für mich wäre das sehr schade, wenn wir als Angler solche Projekte nicht mehr gemeinsam stemmen könnten, aber die Überprüfung ist natürlich unabhängig davon richtig.


----------



## MarkusZ (7. Februar 2019)

Ist wahrscheinlich auch ein Unterschied, ob die die Mittel systematisch bzw. systemisch zweckentfremdet werden oder nur durch Vorsatz oder Fahrlässigkeit.

Es geht ja nicht unbedingt ums Abschaffen, sondern um die zweckdienliche Verwendung, ggf. dann eben in der Zukunft.

Dass da manche kalte Füße bekommen ist menschlich nachvollziehbar, ändert aber nichts an der Rechtslage.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Februar 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Hier stellt wahrscheinlich die gesetzliche Hegepflicht, die auch nicht nutzbare Arten und den Lebensraum mit einschließt, den Gruppenbezug zu den Abgabezahlern her. Für mich wäre das sehr schade, wenn wir als Angler solche Projekte nicht mehr gemeinsam stemmen könnten, aber die Überprüfung ist natürlich unabhängig davon richtig.



Auch den Punkt mit der Hege sehe ich ja grundsätzlich anders! Die Hegepflicht obliegt dem Fischereiberechtigten (LFischG §3) und nicht dem Angler. Ich muss also so wirtschaften, dass ich mit meinen verfügbaren Mitteln das Gewässer unterhalten und der Pflicht zur Hege nachkommen kann. Reicht das Geld nicht, muss ich an anderer Stelle sparen oder meine Mitglieder zur Kasse bitten. Ich kann dafür nicht die Allgemeinheit oder die Angler zur Verantwortung ziehen. Schließlich gibt es Gewässer, die halt nicht allen Anglern zugänglich sind. Geht es bei der Hege um Artenschutz - nämlich den Besatz/ Erhalt geschützter Fischarten - ist es eine Aufgabe des Naturschutzes und muss somit aus Steuermitteln finanziert werden. Das ist deutsches Recht! 

Aber wie bereits oben geschrieben, sehe ich da keinerlei Probleme für die Naturschutzverbände, handelt es sich hierbei doch um primäre satzungsgemäße Aufgaben...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Februar 2019)

willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Kolja, bei uns haben die Mitglieder die Möglichkeit die Gewinn-Verlustrechnung einzusehen und auch den Bericht des Wirtschaftsprüfers. Wir beantworten auch alle Fragen dazu wahrheitsgemäß weil es sonst strafbar wäre.


Wer ist den "uns"?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Februar 2019)

Der RhFV ist wegen meines Widerspruchs für einen Mandanten gegen die FA in NRW so in Aufruhr, dass sie mich jetzt wegen verbandsschädigendem Verhalten als Verbands- Schlichter absetzen wollen. Alleine, dass der Verband den Widerspruch meines Mandanten als Verbandsschädigung sieht, sagt doch bereits alles. 

Hier ist es ganz offensichtlich zu einer unheiligen Allianz zwischen Politik und Landesverbänden (die ja gerade mal 20% der FA-Pflichtigen repräsentieren) gekommen. Für beide eine win-win-Situation. Das Bundesland kann Projekte, die eigentlich über den Etat der Ministerien laufen müssten mit der FA finanzieren. Die Verbände sind Nutznießer, weil sie eben dieses Geld aus der FA abgreifen können. Wer ist dann wohl der Verlierer bei diesem Spiel?


----------



## MarkusZ (7. Februar 2019)

@willmalwassagen

Und "ihr" entscheidet, wer Mittel aus der Fischereiabgabe zugewiesen bekommt und wofür die verwendet werden?

Das wird dann vom Wirtschaftsprüfer testiert, dass es zweckkonform war, und steht  bei euch so in der GuV???


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (7. Februar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Der RhFV ist wegen meines Widerspruchs für einen Mandanten gegen die FA in NRW so in Aufruhr, dass sie mich jetzt wegen verbandsschädigendem Verhalten als Verbands- Schlichter absetzen wollen. Alleine, dass der Verband den Widerspruch meines Mandanten als Verbandsschädigung sieht, sagt doch bereits alles.
> 
> Hier ist es ganz offensichtlich zu einer unheiligen Allianz zwischen Politik und Landesverbänden (die ja gerade mal 20% der FA-Pflichtigen repräsentieren) gekommen. Für beide eine win-win-Situation. Das Bundesland kann Projekte, die eigentlich über den Etat der Ministerien laufen müssten mit der FA finanzieren. Die Verbände sind Nutznießer, weil sie eben dieses Geld aus der FA abgreifen können. Wer ist dann wohl der Verlierer bei diesem Spiel?



Und die Mitglieder der LFV in NRW bekommen nicht mal Auskunft darüber was mit dem Geld finanziert wird.
Wer bezahlt denn die ganzen Akademiker in den LFV? Die Mitglieder mit einem Jahresbeitrag von ca. 10 Euro?


----------



## juergent60 (7. Februar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wer ist den "uns"?



https://www.wav-stuttgart.de/


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Februar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Und die Mitglieder der LFV in NRW bekommen nicht mal Auskunft darüber was mit dem Geld finanziert wird.
> Wer bezahlt denn die ganzen Akademiker in den LFV? Die Mitglieder mit einem Jahresbeitrag von ca. 10 Euro?



Das kritisieren auch andere.

Bis zu "Realität in Politik und am Gewässer" von Dr. Hagemeyer scrollen...

https://www.lwaf.de/index.php/news/...NvvfSdytUa19S4MkDN7VY_TwJy0&jjj=1549544781171


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Februar 2019)

Ich drück Dir die Daumen Lars.
Und fühle Dich geadelt von denen, die dich deshalb angreifen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Februar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Der RhFV ist wegen meines Widerspruchs für einen Mandanten gegen die FA in NRW so in Aufruhr, dass sie mich jetzt wegen verbandsschädigendem Verhalten als Verbands- Schlichter absetzen wollen. Alleine, dass der Verband den Widerspruch meines Mandanten als Verbandsschädigung sieht, sagt doch bereits alles.
> 
> Hier ist es ganz offensichtlich zu einer unheiligen Allianz zwischen Politik und Landesverbänden (die ja gerade mal 20% der FA-Pflichtigen repräsentieren) gekommen. Für beide eine win-win-Situation. Das Bundesland kann Projekte, die eigentlich über den Etat der Ministerien laufen müssten mit der FA finanzieren. Die Verbände sind Nutznießer, weil sie eben dieses Geld aus der FA abgreifen können. Wer ist dann wohl der Verlierer bei diesem Spiel?



wie kannst du auch?  Schämst du dich gar nicht?  Du Nestbeschmutzer.

Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin ein starkes Rückrad und bleibe so wie du bist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Februar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Der RhFV ist wegen meines Widerspruchs für einen Mandanten gegen die FA in NRW so in Aufruhr, dass sie mich jetzt wegen verbandsschädigendem Verhalten als Verbands- Schlichter absetzen wollen. Alleine, dass der Verband den Widerspruch meines Mandanten als Verbandsschädigung sieht, sagt doch bereits alles.



Ich sehe darin eigentlich nur positives.

1. Du bist denen auf die Füße getreten
2. Verbandsschädigung? Das zeigt wie man dort mit mit Mitgliedern umgeht, die eine rechtliche Situation überprüfen möchten. Haben die etwa Angst, dass denen Gelder flöten gehen? Die sollten doch dankbar sein, dass sich jemand darum kümmert, ob die Zuwendungen verfassungskonform sind.
3. Du hast mehr Zeit für meine Klage - und für die in NRW, in... und in.... 

Ich verstehe echt nicht, warum einige nervös werden. Ahnen manche Verantwortliche, dass es unter Umständen doch nicht alles ordnungsgemäß und verfassungskonform abläuft? Hier oben in SH erhalte ich mittlerweile Zuspruch aus der Politik für meinen Weg, was mich natürlich besonders freut.


----------



## Grünknochen (8. Februar 2019)

Nur zur Info:https://m.wn.de/NRW/3646376-Jagdges...0ENGELrjTstsmHvI-veBN7sYolyoVJ03F-dzfLFerM1M8

Die Meldung zur Abschaffung der Jagdabgabe ist allerdings insoweit inkorrekt, als ein Urteil des OVG Münster nicht vorliegt, da die Klage anderweitig zugunsten der klagenden Jäger erledigt wurde. Es exisitiert aber ein umfassendes Protokoll, in dem das OVG seine Rechtsauffassung zur Jagdabgabe dargelegt hat. Dieses Protokoll liegt mir vor. Die dort vertretene Argumentation deckt sich mit dem, was Lars im jetzt in Gang gesetzten Klageverfahren zur Fischereiabgabe vorträgt.


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Februar 2019)

Ich drücke euch für euer Vorhaben beide Daumen.

Das man in den betroffenen Verbände aufgrund der Klagen inzwischen nervös wird, ist in meinen Augen ganz klar ein Zeichen dafür, dass die Verbände wissen, dass die Gelder nicht entsprechend eingesetzt werden/wurden.

Und ja, es ist richtig, dass man unklare Zustände gerichtlich überprüfen lässt um anschließend Rechtssicherheit zu erlangen.

Weiter so!!!


----------



## Grünknochen (8. Februar 2019)

Nun, in NRW gibt's die gleiche Nummer ( mit der Klage). Und da ist es natürlich besonders lustig, dass das Land unter Bezug auf die Rechtsauffassung des OVG Münster die Jagdabgabe abschafft, die Fischereiabgabe aber nicht. Die grundsätzliche Thematik ist absolut identisch.
Ich finde, das sollte man klären...


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Februar 2019)

Mir ist bekannt, das Kolja Kreder die Klage in NRW eingereicht hat. Da mein 5 Jahresschein erst nächstes Jahr verlängert werden muss, konnte ich mich in 2019 nicht an der Klage beteidigen, da nicht betroffen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Februar 2019)

Viele erkennen leider nicht die Vorteile, wenn eine Klage erfolgreich sein sollte. Dann bleibt der Topf aus der FA für uns Angler, die Naturschutzprojekte müssen aus anderen Töpfen gefördert werden. Somit wäre der Topf für Angler und Natur insgesamt größer- wenn denn zukünftig alle Naturschutzprojekte als notwendig angesehen werden. Ich denke jedoch, dass die Entscheidung über die Notwendigkeit von Naturschutzprojekten nicht von der Herkunft der Gelder abhängig ist, sondern von der Bedeutung. Notfalls werden also die Verbände und Vereine sicherlich für all die wichtigen Naturschutzprojekte eigene Mittel einsetzen, um der satzungsgemäßen Förderung des Naturschutzes nachzukommen, ggf. werden ja auch NABU, BUND etc. Gelder zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (8. Februar 2019)

.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (8. Februar 2019)

Viele sehen nur Fischereiabgabe = Fischbesatz

Betrifft NRW
Wenn man aber dann mal Zahlen bekommt wieviel Geld von der FA wirklich in Fischbesatz investiert werden...
Und was dann am Fischbesatz sogar wirklich sinnvoll ist....zum Beispiel Lachszucht mit dem Kormoranproblem verbindet.....(reinste Geldverschwendung)

Und wieviel Geld dann in andere Kanäle versickert, für Umweltstudien des Landes, Gehälter etc.

Wenn jedes Bundesland bzw. die LFV die Zahlen mal offenlegen würden....
Ich behaupte mal dann würden viele anders darüber denken.

Kommt ja nicht von irgendwo wenn Kolja vom LFV als Nestbeschmutzer bezeichnet wird.

Es geht schliesslich um viel viel Geld für die LFV


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Februar 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> , klassisches win win also. Lars, Du hängst eindeutig zu oft mit Politikern ab. Ich fürchte allerdings, dass beim Thema Geld dort der Spaß ganz schnell aufhört, da könne‘ se kämpfen wie die Löwen.



Ob Du es glaubst oder nicht- manche Politiker drücken mir die Daumen für die Klage, da sie mir zustimmen! Das wird noch spannend hier in Kiel...

Ich meine das übrigens ernst- ich denke jeder Angler, wird seinen Verband und Verein ggf. zukünftig gerne finanziell für Naturschutzmaßnahmen unterstützen und für eine Umlage oder Beitragserhöhung an anderer Stelle verzichten. Dann zahlt man halt mal ein paar Euro mehr für den Naturschutz und verzichtet notfalls auf eine neue Rolle oder neue Köder oder geht mal weniger angeln. Schließlich stimmt man ja den Satzungen mit dem primären Ziel Naturschutz uneingeschränkt zu.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (8. Februar 2019)

Kommentar von mir gelöscht.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (8. Februar 2019)

Macht euch mal den Spaß und schaut euch die Satzungen eurer LVs an. Ich habe das für NRW getan. Vereinszweck aller drei LVs ist Naturschutz. Bestenfalls wird dann Förderung der Angelfischerei dann als Zweck zur Erreichung des Naturschutzzieles erwähnt. Per eigener Definition sind diese LVs keine Angelverbände! Sie greifen aber gleichwohl ca. 90 % der Gelder auf der FA für sich ab. Wenigstens sind sie dann konsequent und stecken dieses Geld in Natur-und Artenschutzprogramme. Nur mit den Anglern hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (8. Februar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Macht euch mal den Spaß und schaut euch die Satzungen eurer LVs an. Ich habe das für NRW getan. Vereinszweck aller drei LVs ist Naturschutz. Bestenfalls wird dann Förderung der Angelfischerei dann als Zweck zur Erreichung des Naturschutzzieles erwähnt. Per eigener Definition sind diese LVs keine Angelverbände! Sie greifen aber gleichwohl ca. 90 % der Gelder auf der FA für sich ab. Wenigstens sind sie dann konsequent und stecken dieses Geld *in Natur-und Artenschutzprogramme*. Nur mit den Anglern hat das nichts zu tun.



Natur-u. Artenschutz auf Kosten der Angler?
Wie genau nimmt man es mit der Durchsetzung von Anglerinteressen (gegen Einschränkungen und Verbote)?
Oder auch der Pflege von Gewässern um Anglern das Angeln zu ermöglichen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Februar 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Macht euch mal den Spaß und schaut euch die Satzungen eurer LVs an. Ich habe das für NRW getan. Vereinszweck aller drei LVs ist Naturschutz. Bestenfalls wird dann Förderung der Angelfischerei dann als Zweck zur Erreichung des Naturschutzzieles erwähnt. Per eigener Definition sind diese LVs keine Angelverbände! Sie greifen aber gleichwohl ca. 90 % der Gelder auf der FA für sich ab. Wenigstens sind sie dann konsequent und stecken dieses Geld in Natur-und Artenschutzprogramme. Nur mit den Anglern hat das nichts zu tun.



Das ist ja einer der Kritikpunkte in SH. Warum kann der HEIMATschutzbund über die Verwendung der FA abstimmen? Es ist sitzt nicht eine Anglervertretung im Ausschuss, sondern gemäß deren Satzungen nur Naturschutzverbände (LSFV SH als "Vertretung für die Angler" hat als primäre Aufgabe in der Satzung den Naturschutz). Naturschutz und Artenschutz ist Aufgabe der Allgemeinheit und muss somit aus Steuermitteln finanziert werden. Es wird Zeit das die Angler über die FA entscheiden- hierzu bedarf es einer Stimme...


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Februar 2019)

Es ist schlicht ein Unding, dass ausgerechnet diejenigen aus der FA gefördert werden, die dem Angeln alles Andere als 
wohlgesonnen sind.
Für manche ein ewig lebender Goldesel, der von uns Anglern gefüttert wird.
Man stelle sich mal vor, was mit den Milionen für Image- und Lobbyarbeit für uns Angler alles gemacht werden könnte.


----------



## fishhawk (8. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Es ist sitzt nicht eine Anglervertretung im Ausschuss



Wenn man sich die Zuwendungsempfänger anschaut, fällt auf, dass hier an erster Stelle Vereinigungen der Anglerinnen und Angler sowie der Fischerinnen und Fischer in Schleswig-Holstein genannt sind.

Damit erscheint das auch mir sehr zweifelhaft, dass keine Anglervertreter beteiligt werden.

https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/D...ads/Richtlinie.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=1


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Februar 2019)

Ich sehe nur den LSFV SH als benannten Vertreter der Angler im Fischereiabgabeausschuss. Laut Satzung hat der Verband den "Zweck die Förderung des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege sowie die Förderung der Jugendhilfe". Nur der Name "Landesportfischerverband" macht noch keine Anglervertetung. Der Name sollte ja mal (2015?) in Landes-Angler- Verband geändert werden, doch man wollte den Begriff "Angler" nicht... Das finde ich schon sehr deutlich!

Die Zuwendungen gehen in erster Linie in Naturschutz und Artenschutzprojekte, keine Aufgabe der Angler, sondern der Allgemeinheit (Steuerzahler).


----------



## fishhawk (8. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

meine Rede.

Sehr zweifelhaft das Ganze.



> Vereinigungen der Anglerinnen und Angler



sollten m.E. ja Angeln bzw.  Förderung des Angelns zumindest als gleichberechtigten Zweck in der Satzung haben.

Aber vielleicht weiß Kolja, wie der Begriff juristisch definiert werden müsste.

Punkt 3.1.3. klingt dagegen schon ziemlich eindeutig.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Punkt 3.1.3. klingt dagegen schon ziemlich eindeutig.



Das ist einer unserer Joker. Insbesondere der Teilsatz "Aufgaben des Fischartenschutzes verpflichtet haben". Klare Aufgabe der Allgemeinheit. Artenschutz ist keine Aufgabe der Angler, ebensowenig wie Forschungseinrichtungen zu finanzieren. Das sind sicherlich Punkte, die der Allgemeinheit zuzuordnen sind.

Die Erhebung einer Finanzierungssonderabgabe setzt jedoch eine spezifische Sachnähe der belasteten Gruppe zum mit der Abgabe verfolgten Zweck voraus. Die Gruppe der Abgabepflichtigen muss also dem mit der Sonderabgabe verfolgten Zweck evident näher stehen als jede andere Gruppe oder die Allgemeinheit der Steuerzahler. Warum stehen Angler dem Artenschutz näher als die Allgemeinheit der Steuerzahler? Warum stehen Angler Forschungseinrichtungen näher als die Allgemeinheit der Steuerzahler?


----------



## Laichzeit (8. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur den LSFV SH als benannten Vertreter der Angler im Fischereiabgabeausschuss.


Dürfen im Fischereiabgabeausschuss überhaupt andere Interessen als die aller Abgabenzahler vertreten werden? Meiner Meinung hat das eindeutige Grenzen, die von der Gruppenhomogenität und Gruppennützlichkeit gesetzt werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Februar 2019)

Auch ein interessanter EInwand, der in unserer Klagebegründung aufgeführt ist/ wird! Ich sag nur Heimatschutzbund...

Interessant ist auch, dass 3 Vertreter vom LSFV SH im Ausschuss sitzen (als Vertreter für die Angler), jedoch kein Vertreter aus dem Anglerverband SH oder vom Verband der Hochseeangel- und Bäderschiffe. Schließlich besteht ein Großteil der Abgabepflichtigen aus Meeresanglern... Da wäre auch ein Vertreter des Meeresanglerverbandes SH ggf. angemessen. Schließlich beghauptet der LSFV SH immer wieder, dass man in erster Linie seinen Mitgliedern verpflichtet sei (steht sogar so in der Satzung). Wer vertritt also die nichtorganisierten Angler (die Mehrheit der Abgabepflichtigen!)?


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Februar 2019)

Der Goldesel wird nicht vertreten, sondern gemolken.


----------



## smithie (11. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Es ist sitzt nicht eine Anglervertretung im Ausschuss, sondern gemäß deren Satzungen nur Naturschutzverbände (LSFV SH als "Vertretung für die Angler" hat als primäre Aufgabe in der Satzung den Naturschutz).


Gibt es in SH - oder in ganz Deutschland - überhaupt eine Vertretung/Verband/Institution, die gemäß ihrer Satzung primär die Interessen von Anglern vertritt?

Wenn nicht und man ist schnell und gründet die fleißig, kann man bei erfolgreicher Klage anschließend kurzfristig einige Finanzmittel beanspruchen...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Februar 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Gibt es in SH - oder in ganz Deutschland - überhaupt eine Vertretung/Verband/Institution, die gemäß ihrer Satzung primär die Interessen von Anglern vertritt?
> 
> Wenn nicht und man ist schnell und gründet die fleißig, kann man bei erfolgreicher Klage anschließend kurzfristig einige Finanzmittel beanspruchen...


In erster Linie sind alle mir bekannte Satzungen der Verbände in erster Linie Satzungen von Naturschutzvereinen. Manche haben daneben auch den Vereinszweck "Förderung der Angelfischerei". Dies haben aber nicht alle. Teilweise geben sie sich das nur als Augabe zur Erzielung des Vereinszwecks Umweltschutz.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Februar 2019)

Ich denke es wird langsam Zeit für einen Verein, der sich das Angeln als Zweck auf die Fahne schreibt!

Übrigens wurde dem MELUND heute die Klage zugestellt- noch steht kein schwarzer Van vor unserem Haus


----------



## Meefo 46 (12. Februar 2019)

Ach Lars die machen das jetzt per Satellit .


----------



## kati48268 (12. Februar 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Übrigens wurde dem MELUND heute die Klage zugestellt


----------



## Kolja Kreder (13. Februar 2019)

let's get ready to rumble


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. März 2019)

Ich habe den Artikel in Rute & Rolle zu dem Thema gelesen. Sag mal @Georg Baumann, sind das die einzigen Argumente die man aus Sicht der Verbände (Brandenburg) vorbringt? Ziemlich dünn, oder?


----------



## Georg Baumann (14. März 2019)

Das sind die einzigen, die ich drucken konnte. Wie Du weißt, bin ich nicht grundsätzlich gegen die Abgabe. Damit werden aus meiner Sicht schon sehr sinnvolle Dinge getan und ich sehe es durchaus auch als politisches Instrument, das man nicht unbedingt 1:1 aufrechnen sollte. Wie geschrieben fehlt es mir aber erstens an Transparenz und zweitens erschließen sich mir einige Projekte gar nicht. Wie bei allen Subventionen - und nichts anderes ist das - geht da einiges in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. März 2019)

Ich bin ja auch nicht gegen die Abgabe, jedoch fordere ich halt die Zuwendungen für Angler und nicht für Ostseeschnäpel, Autos oder Studien zu Ottern, Seehunden und Vögel. Auch sollten sich die Verbände und ihre Gewässer über Beiträge und nicht über Abgaben finanzieren.


----------



## Grünknochen (16. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das sind die einzigen, die ich drucken konnte. Wie Du weißt, bin ich nicht grundsätzlich gegen die Abgabe. Damit werden aus meiner Sicht schon sehr sinnvolle Dinge getan und ich sehe es durchaus auch als politisches Instrument, das man nicht unbedingt 1:1 aufrechnen sollte. Wie geschrieben fehlt es mir aber erstens an Transparenz und zweitens erschließen sich mir einige Projekte gar nicht. Wie bei allen Subventionen - und nichts anderes ist das - geht da einiges in die falsche Richtung.



Na, dann stell mal hier ein. Ich fänd's spannend.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. März 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe zuvor den Kontakt mit den Verantwortlichen gesucht, um hier eine außergerichtliche Einigung zu erzielen und die für den Tourismus und die Angler in Schleswig-Holstein wichtige Studie zum Angeln doch noch aus der Fischereiabgabe finanziert zu bekommen. Es geht hierbei um Arbeitsplätze in strukturschwachen Regionen, es geht um eine Tradition und um unser aller liebstes Hobby. Leider sieht man bis heute hier anscheinend keine Notwendigkeit, die Studie aus der Fischereiabgabe zu finanzieren und bezahlt lieber fragwürdige Projekte, wie die Anschaffung eines "PickUp" für den Verband der Teichwirte und Binnenfischer.
> Anhang anzeigen 319770




Die Sache mit dem Pick Up hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen, denn es kam mir doch komisch vor.


Also der Pick Up wurde für einen eingetragenen Verein erworben, der sich um die Gewinnung von Fischbrut für Angler und Berufsfischer bemüht. Hier gibt es weitere Infos dazu, und ich finde, wir als Angler profitieren durchaus aus der Tätigkeit.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. März 2019)

Zu welchen teilen profitieren wir Angler daraus? Wie wird der noch genutzt? Zu welchen Anteilen wird der Wagen für Angler genutzt? Viele offene Fragen ohne Antworten...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. März 2019)

Indem dort Fischbrut auch für Besatzmaßnahmen zur Verfügung gestellt wird. 
Nicht jede Frage ist offen, deren Antwort nicht in dein Weltbild passt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Indem dort Fischbrut auch für Besatzmaßnahmen zur Verfügung gestellt wird.
> Nicht jede Frage ist offen, deren Antwort nicht in dein Weltbild passt.


Besetzen Angler Gewässer? Oder besetzen Gewässerbetreiber Gewässer. Zahlen Angler oder Gewässerbetreiber die FA? Aber selbst wenn wir das mal außer Acht lassen. Bekommen die Angler denn den Fischbesatz jetzt billiger geliefert, weil der Van durch die FA finanziert wurde?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. März 2019)

Das wir keinen Konsens finden ist ja glaube ich hier mittlerweile jedem bekannt, soll ich jetzt meine Meinung zu dem ganzen Mist mit den Gewässerbetreibern auch wiederholen? 

Wer sind denn eure Gewässerbetreiber? Und die wollt ihr in die Verantwortung nehmen? Ja sicher. Der Kieswerksbetreiber, der seine ausgekieste Kuhle in  Nähe der Ballungszentren verpachtet, wo viele Angler auf wenig Gewässer treffen, kann sich die Pächter aussuchen. 

Und wie bereits ausgeführt, wer ist dumm genug zu glauben, das irgendjemand sein Geld ausgibt, ohne es wieder aufzuschlagen, wenn er die Rechnung stellt? 

Und selbst wenn du den findest, wer weiß, ob er dann das macht, was sinnvoll ist, oder ob die nächste Dummheit begangen wird.

Aber wenn man sich als Angler nur noch als Konsument sehen will, nur um weniger Verantwortung zu übernehmen und sich in erster Linie auch von den Verbänden abzuheben, die eben den Naturschutz als einen Aufgabenbereich darstellen, dann lässt mich das fassungslos zurück. 

Dramatischer kann man seine eigene Kurzsichtigkeit kaum zum Markte tragen.

Wer auf den Staat wartet, dass er alle Entscheidungen für seine Bürger trifft, wird immer nur unzufrieden  und nörgelnd hinterher rennen.  Aber warum sollte man das auch, wir als Angler tragen einen großen Nutzen davon, möglichst vielfältige, möglichst gesunde Gewässer zu beangeln. 

Je größer die Vielfalt, je größer der Artenreichtum , je stabiler das Ökosystem, um so größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das sich dieses Gewässer gewappnet ist für die Herausforderungen der Zukunft. Also ist es doch im eigenen Interesse, sich darum zu kümmern, Zeit und Geld aufzubringen um daran zu arbeiten.

Wer sich abfällig über Ostseeschnäpel äußert, hat nicht begriffen, was unsere Vorfahren geleistet haben, wenn sie über Jahrzehnte Bestände erhalten oder wieder aufgebaut haben, bis sich die Bedingungen wieder so verbessert haben, das eine natürlicher Bestand wieder möglich erscheint. Ich genieße heute einen schönen Angeltag auf Meerforelle oder mal eine Tour auf Lachs und ich habe kein Problem damit, heute ein paar Penunzen auszugeben, mit der Aussicht, das irgendwann auch mal ein Ostseeschnäpel beangelt werden kann.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. März 2019)

@Testudo : Nur um die Begrifflichkeiten klar zu machen. Der Gewässerbetreiber ist nicht der Verpächter. Der Gewässerbetreiber, ist derjenige, der das Gewässer betreibt, also in der Regel der Fischereirechtsinhaber, also der Pächter. Dies wiederum sind zumeist die Vereine und Verbände.

Ich gehöre nicht zu denen, die sagen, der Angler solle keine Verantwortung für die Gewässer übernehmen. Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich halte es für sehr wichtig, dass sich Angler auch um den ökologischen Zustand der Gewässer kümmern. Die Frage ist aber, wie diese gesamtgesellschftliche Aufgabe finanziert wird. Immerhin gibt es die Europäische Wasserrrechtsrahmenrichtlinie. Diese einzuhalten ist nicht Aufgabe der Angler, sondern des Staates. 

Ich hätte kein Problem mit der FA, wenn sie dazu genützt würde, mehr Jugendliche kostengünstig zum Angeln zu bringen oder entsprechende Ferienfreizeiten zu subventionieren. Man könnte für behindertengerechte Angelstellen sorgen. Man könnte kostenlose oder subventionierte Vorbereitungslehrgänge für die Fischerprüfung anbieten, um nur ein paar Vorschläge zu machen. Wenn entsprechende Angebote allen Anglern, also auch denen, die nicht einem Verband angehören zugute kämen, wäre es für mich auch kein Problem, wenn all dies über die Verbände organisiert würde. Ich bin also weder grundsäzulich gegen die FA, noch gegen die Verbände. Schon gar nicht bin ich gegen Angler, die Verantwortung für Gewässer übernehmen. 

Diese Verantwortung muss dann aber auch durch den Gesetzgeber mit mehr Freiheiten gedankt werden. Dazu gehört für mich insbesondere dem Angler mehr Entscheidungsfreiheit zu geben, ob er einen Fisch nachhaltig zurücksetzt oder entnimmt. Ich habe aber etwas dagegen, wenn der Angler zur Kasse gebeten wird und zum "Dank" dann auch noch immer weiter eingeschränkt wird.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Besetzen Angler Gewässer? Oder besetzen Gewässerbetreiber Gewässer. Zahlen Angler oder Gewässerbetreiber die FA? Aber selbst wenn wir das mal außer Acht lassen. Bekommen die Angler denn den Fischbesatz jetzt billiger geliefert, weil der Van durch die FA finanziert wurde?



Wenn ein eingetragener Verein eine Leistung erbringt, tut er das mit Gewinnabsicht?  Wenn es nur um die Angler ginge, wäre die Produktion der Fischbrut dann überhaupt möglich? Da steckt viel Manpower hinter und die belegten Kilometer macht auch keiner nebenbei.



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> @Testudo : Nur um die Begrifflichkeiten klar zu machen. Der Gewässerbetreiber ist nicht der Verpächter. Der Gewässerbetreiber, ist derjenige, der das Gewässer betreibt, also in der Regel der Fischereirechtsinhaber, also der Pächter. Dies wiederum sind zumeist die Vereine und Verbände.


Also die Vereine sollen demnach die Pflege der Gewässer übernehmen und dafür auch noch die Fischereiabgabe zahlen? Was tut man nicht alles, wenn man die Verbände mal ordentlich fi.... will.

Wer hätte gedacht, das man ihn so schnell wieder braucht 






Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich gehöre nicht zu denen, die sagen, der Angler solle keine Verantwortung für die Gewässer übernehmen. Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich halte es für sehr wichtig, dass sich Angler auch um den ökologischen Zustand der Gewässer kümmern. Die Frage ist aber, wie diese gesamtgesellschftliche Aufgabe finanziert wird. Immerhin gibt es die Europäische Wasserrrechtsrahmenrichtlinie. Diese einzuhalten ist nicht Aufgabe der Angler, sondern des Staates.
> 
> Ich hätte kein Problem mit der FA, wenn sie dazu genützt würde, mehr Jugendliche kostengünstig zum Angeln zu bringen oder entsprechende Ferienfreizeiten zu subventionieren. Man könnte für behindertengerechte Angelstellen sorgen. Man könnte kostenlose oder subventionierte Vorbereitungslehrgänge für die Fischerprüfung anbieten, um nur ein paar Vorschläge zu machen. Wenn entsprechende Angebote allen Anglern, also auch denen, die nicht einem Verband angehören zugute kämen, wäre es für mich auch kein Problem, wenn all dies über die Verbände organisiert würde. Ich bin also weder grundsäzulich gegen die FA, noch gegen die Verbände. Schon gar nicht bin ich gegen Angler, die Verantwortung für Gewässer übernehmen.



Hier sind wir nicht so weit auseinander und der Weg würde ja offen stehen, wenn sich jemand die Mütze aufsetzt, und das ganze projektiert. Die Förderung ist ja nicht davon abhängig, Mitglied eines Verbandes oder Vereines zu sein.



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Diese Verantwortung muss dann aber auch durch den Gesetzgeber mit mehr Freiheiten gedankt werden. Dazu gehört für mich insbesondere dem Angler mehr Entscheidungsfreiheit zu geben, ob er einen Fisch nachhaltig zurücksetzt oder entnimmt. Ich habe aber etwas dagegen, wenn der Angler zur Kasse gebeten wird und zum "Dank" dann auch noch immer weiter eingeschränkt wird.



Der Passus erinnert mich an die gute Nahles, du machst dir die Welt, wie sie dir gefällt. Kann man sich wünschen, entspricht aber gerade wohl eher nicht der gesellschaftlichen Wahrnehmung.

Also man kann zusammenfassend festhalten, um den Verbänden mit ihren Verbandsgewässern einen Mitzugeben, bist du gewillt die Vereine doppelt zu belasten, da sie die Arbeit und die Kosten tragen. 

Günstigen falls werden die Vereine aus der Abgabe, die sie als Gewässerbetreiber gezahlt haben, wieder gefördert, wenn noch Geld übrig geblieben ist, nachdem man den Erwerb des Fischereischeins  gefördert hat und behindertengerechte Angelstellen gebaut.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Günstigen falls werden die Vereine aus der Abgabe, die sie als Gewässerbetreiber gezahlt haben, wieder gefördert, wenn noch Geld übrig geblieben ist, nachdem man den Erwerb des Fischereischeins  gefördert hat und behindertengerechte Angelstellen gebaut.



Eben, auch barrierefreie Angelplätze werden aus der FA gefördert:

https://lsfv-sh.de/barrierefreie-angelplaetze/

Bin gespannt, wer das zukünftig macht, wenn die Förderung aus der FA wegfällt...

Das sind alles so lange Wege, bis da mal wirklich etwas passiert...

Lars kann da ja ein Lied von singen, der war anfangs ja selbst kurz darin involviert... und Nutznießer...

https://fischundfang.de/behinderten-angelplaetze-am-nord-ostsee-kanal-92562/

Ich bin mal gespannt, wer sich von den normalen Anglern um die ganzen geförderten Projekte kümmern wird....

Andere Behörden haben dafür zumindest keine Kapazitäten, deswegen übergeben sie das ja so gerne an Vereine und Verbände.....

Aber das sind ja nur die bösen ausschließlichen Nutznießer...

Dass die Masse der in der deutschen Ostsee gefangen Aale, Meerforellen und Lachse aus Besatzmaßnahmen über die Fischereiabgabe (also profitieren wohl doch irgendwie alle Angler davon) kommt, dass begreifen allerdings nur diejenigen, die sich damit beschäftigen... und genau für deren Aufzucht und Transport wurde ein Pick Up gekauft... Böse Verschwörung der Vereine und Verbände...

Wer von den hier nicht organisierten Anglern stellt dann zukünftig ein vernünftiges Fahrzeug inkl. Manpower für weiteren Besatz unentgeltlich zur Verfügung?

Ich weiß zumindest, dass viele Küstenmeerforellenanglern die Klage sehr kritisch beäugeln und überhaupt nicht begeistert davon sind. Aber wies schon von Lars geschrieben, wird maximal der Besatz von Krebsen und Muscheln wegfallen..... und es muss sich keiner Sorgen machen.


----------



## Meefo 46 (28. März 2019)

Barrierefreie Angelplätze wurden schon vor Einführung  der Fa eingeführt und Finanziert meines Wissens aus Steuergeldern .Warum sollte sich das ändern ,aber die Finanzierung aus der Fa ist ja viel einfacher ,warum nicht aus beiden Finanzieren ,vielleicht gäbe es dann ja mehr davon.

Und noch eins ich als Angler bin nicht gegen die Fa nur gegen die nicht Ordnungsgemäße und nachvollziehbare Verwendung.Alles was bis jetzt aus Steuergeldern Finanziert wurde sollte auch weiterhin aus diesen und eventuell aus der Fa finanziert werden.


----------



## TeeHawk (28. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Indem dort Fischbrut auch für Besatzmaßnahmen zur Verfügung gestellt wird.
> Nicht jede Frage ist offen, deren Antwort nicht in dein Weltbild passt.



Frage: In S-H wird Fischbrut für Besatzmaßnahmen kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt? Bei meiner letzten Vereinssitzung wurde uns ausgiebig berichtet, wie viel Geld für welchen Besatzfisch bezahlt und wo er eingesetzt wurde. Von kostenlos war da nicht die Rede...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. März 2019)

Habe ich denn von was kostenlos geschrieben? Wenn ein Verein diese Dienstleistung anbietet, dann erwarte ich, das es nicht mit Gewinnerzielungsabsicht geschieht, also kostendeckend. Von verschenken, gratis oder ähnliches habe ich nichts erwähnt. Und es stammen ja auch nicht zwingend alle Besatzfische deines Vereines aus deren Produktion. Es werden ja auch Besatzfische aus gewerblichen Quellen verwendet.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. März 2019)

@Testudo : Es wäre zielführend, wenn du nicht meine klaren Aussagen in eine dir liebe Richtung interpretieren würdest. Ich will überhaupt keine Verbände Fixxen. Ich möchte, dass die FA in SH anhand der Vorgaben des BVerfG rechtlich überprüft wird. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. An der Rechtmäßigkeit der FA bestehen erhebliche Zweifel. Das kann man nun gut oder schlecht finden. Mir geht es nur um die Abschaffung eines aus meiner Sicht rechtswidrigen Zustandes. Was die Verbände unternehmen, sollte die FA rechtswidrig sein, ist Sache der Verbände. In Sachsen ist man mit der Abschaffung der FA gut gefahren und zwar auch von Verbandsseite aus. Ich verweise insoweit auf das Interview mit Jan Hippold:

https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/angelpolitik/319-jan-hippold-cdu-angelnde-politiker-im-interview.html

Auch wenn noch so tolle Sachen mit der FA angestellt würden, rechtfertigt dies nicht die Aufrechterhaltung eines an sich rechtswidrigen Zustandes. Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass das VG die FA nicht beanstandet und das OVG diese Auffassung teilt. Nun gut, dann ist das halt so. Ich sehe das sportlich. 

Als Rheinländer verfolge ich keinerlei persönlichen Interessen bei der FA in SH. Mit den Verbänden in SH habe ich keinerlei Kontakt. Rein politisch stört es mich, wenn Abgaben für eine Sondergruppe als Selbstbedienungsladen verstanden werden. Genau dem wollte das BVerfG einen Riegel vorschieben. Das sollen aber die Richter entscheiden.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Habe ich denn von was kostenlos geschrieben? Wenn ein Verein diese Dienstleistung anbietet, dann erwarte ich, das es nicht mit Gewinnerzielungsabsicht geschieht, also kostendeckend. Von verschenken, gratis oder ähnliches habe ich nichts erwähnt. Und es stammen ja auch nicht zwingend alle Besatzfische deines Vereines aus deren Produktion. Es werden ja auch Besatzfische aus gewerblichen Quellen verwendet.


Aber wo mit will man dann bitte die Begünstigung dieser einen Anlage begründen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. März 2019)

Ich habe mich nicht tiefer in den Verein eingelesen, aber dennoch begriffen, das sie Fische zur Vermehrung aus einer Vielzahl der Gewässer Schleswig-Holsteins zusammen getragen werden. Im Gegensatz zu einem wirtschaftlich arbeitenden Betrieb, der in der Regel auf die Elterntiere zurückgreift, die er am einfachsten erreichen kann, bzw. die er sogar dauerhaft hält, werden hier die Elterntiere weitläufig zusammen getragen und somit die Vielfalt des natürlichen Bestandes viel besser wider gespiegelt, als wenn man nur auf eine Quelle zurückgreifen würde.

Wer nur auf den Mammon schaut sieht darin vielleicht keinen Mehrwert. 

Ich habe übrigens auch nicht gesagt, es werden alle Projekte schaden nehmen, aber ich dennoch vermute ich, das wenn die FA fällt, die Finanzierung mancher wertvoller Maßnahmen nicht gesichert ist und sich das zum Schaden aller auswirken kann.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (28. März 2019)

Im Fall der Fälle...

Eine unrechtmäßige Erhebung der FA wird nicht rechtmäßig wenn man damit gute Dinge tut.
Dann müssen sich die Herrschaften andere Einnahmequellen suchen. (Oder dem Land SH auf die Füsse treten damit er seinen Verpflichtungen nachkommt).

Funktioniert ja auch in anderen Bundesländern.

Evtl. kommt dann in der Sache LFV mehr Bewegung rein.
Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Lobbyarbeit.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens auch nicht gesagt, es werden alle Projekte schaden nehmen, aber ich dennoch vermute ich, das wenn die FA fällt, die Finanzierung mancher wertvoller Maßnahmen nicht gesichert ist und sich das zum Schaden aller auswirken kann.



Ich verstehe Dich richtig- eine Fischereiabgabe darf gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen, weil die Fischereiberechtigten ansonsten ihren Aufgaben nicht nachkommen können? Merkwürdige Sicht der Dinge finde ich.

Wir überprüfen doch lediglich die Rechtmäßigkeit... Mein gutes Recht wie ich finde!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (28. März 2019)

Ich sehe  Vorteile beim Wegfall der FA.
Mehr Einflussmöglichkeit für die LFV Mitglieder
Mehr Transparenz bei Projektfinanzierungen
Die LFV müssen sich endlich Richtung Angler bewegen.
Mehr Lobbyarbeit, mehr Öffentlichkeitsarbeit> Gelder müssen generiert werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. März 2019)

Ob es gegen geltendes Recht verstößt, wird an anderer Stelle entschieden, ich dachte ich erklär euch mal warum Angler von den von Euch kritisierten Zahlungen , wie dem Pick Up ,doch profitieren.

Außerdem würde sicher auch eine förderungswürdige Maßnahme von nicht im verband organisierten Gruppen unterstützt, so man einen Nutzen darin sieht. Man muss es nur gut genug vortragen.

Als die Studie noch Wassersporttourismus in Schleswig-Holstein hieß, hat der Tourismusverband das ding ja auch selbst bezahlen können und auch der Angeltourismus wurde da  entsprechend gewürdigt.

Wo da die Gelder der Angler wohl entfremdet verwendet würden, mag jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. März 2019)

Verstehe ich wieder nicht. Wurde die Studie damals über eine Abgabe ähnlich der FA finanziert? Verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht....


----------



## Grünknochen (29. März 2019)

Ich find's irgendwie bezeichnend, dass es in Niedersachsen, einem Bundesland ohne Fischereiabgabe, einen besonders schlagkräftigen und kompetent aufgestellten Verband in Form des AVN gibt. Im Übrigen hab ich so gar nicht den Eindruck, dass die Welt sog. sinnvoller Projekte (auch) im Interesse der Angler in Nds komplett zusammengebrochen ist... Um so mehr hab ich aber den Eindruck, dass sich die Welt der sonstigen Verbände doch recht kuschelig eingerichtet hat im Geldtopf Fischereiabgabe. Insoweit könnte der Entzug sicherer Geldquellen durchaus auch eine Revitalisierung zur Folge haben...
Wie dem auch sei: Der Rechtmäßigkeit dieses Konstruktes in der jeweils realen Formatierung zu hinterfragen, ist so was von legitim und im Grunde auch angesagt, wenn man sieht, dass dies im Kontext Jagdabgabe mit Erfolg betrieben wurde.
Nur am Rande: Es geht hierbei nicht um das Abstraktum Fischereiabgabe. Die FA kann durchaus auch so konfiguriert werden, dass sie eindeutig und plausibel überprüfbar im Interesse der Abgabenpflichtigen, dies sind ganz vornehmlich die Angler, liegt. Wir reden also von Bundesland zu Bundesland über das jeweils konkrete WIE..


----------



## kati48268 (29. März 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Nur am Rande: Es geht hierbei nicht um das Abstraktum Fischereiabgabe. Die FA kann durchaus auch so konfiguriert werden, dass sie eindeutig und plausibel überprüfbar im Interesse der Abgabenpflichtigen, dies sind ganz vornehmlich die Angler, liegt. Wir reden also von Bundesland zu Bundesland über das jeweils konkrete WIE..


Richtig.
Ich denke, dass die Angst der NRW-Verbände zu einem guten Teil daher rührt, dass das Land bei der Jagdabgabe deutlich gezeigt hat, dass keinerlei Interesse an einer Reform besteht und die Abgabe lieber eingestampft hat.
Man darf gespannt sein, wie das dann bei der FA in so einem Falle wäre.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. März 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Ich denke, dass die Angst der NRW-Verbände zu einem guten Teil daher rührt, dass das Land bei der Jagdabgabe deutlich gezeigt hat, dass keinerlei Interesse an einer Reform besteht und die Abgabe lieber eingestampft hat.
> Man darf gespannt sein, wie das dann bei der FA in so einem Falle wäre.


Für die Verbände, die ja im Kern keine Angelverbände, sondern Naturschutzverbände sind, war die bisherige Situation recht bequem. Sie konnten bisher recht einfach auf die Einnahmen aus der FA zugreifen und ihre Natur- und Artenschutzprojekte durchführen. Sie haben das Geld ja dafür und nicht für die Angler ausgegeben, was aus ihrer Sicht auch völlig richtig war, da sie ja eben Naturschutzverbände sind. Ich zitiere daher noch einmal aus der Satzung des Landesfischereiverbandes NRW:

_§ 2
Zweck

1) Wichtiges Anliegen des Verbandes ist der Natur- und Artenschutz in Nordrhein-Westfalen. Dies gilt insbesondere für die Gewässer und Uferbereiche sowie die dort lebenden Pflanzen und Tiere. Natur und Landschaft sollen so geschützt werden, dass die Leistungsfähigkeit des Naturhaushaltes, die Pflanzen- und Tierwelt sowie die Vielfalt, Eigenart und Schönheit von Natur und Landschaft als Lebensgrundlagen des Menschen und als Voraussetzung für seine Gesundheit nachhaltig gesichert sind._

Dieser Verband stellt die Mehrheit der Mitglieder im Fischereibeirat. Die Entscheidungen dieses Beirates werden von den Behörden quasi durch gewunken. Dies lässt sich einem Schreiben des Vorsitzenden des RhFV entnehmen, welches mir vorliegt. 

Damit macht es für die Angler kaum ein Unterschied, ob die Gelder aus der FA den LVs oder dem NABU überwiesen würden. Der ganz überwiegende Teil des Geldes fließt so oder so nicht der Angelei, sondern dem Natur- und Artenschutz zu. 

Das zentrale Problem der Angler ist, dass sie über keinen Angelverband als Lobbyist verfügen. Sie sind über Naturschutzverbände organisiert, die auch ein bisschen was mit Angeln zu tun haben. Fehlt diesen Verbänden das Geld aus der FA, müssten sie sich zwangsläufig wieder mehr den Anglern zuwenden, da diese dann ihre einzige Finanzierungsgrundlage darstellen würden. Derzeit greifen sie so viel Geld aus der FA ab, dass sie es nicht nötig haben auf den seit Jahren anhaltenden Mitgliederschwund in irgend einer Weise zu reagieren. Daher verkümmer auch vollständig die Jugendarbeit. Die Auswirkungen sieht man im Vergleich zu den Niederlanden:

https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/ange...uer-jugendliche-und-kinder-ein-vergleich.html

Ich bin durchaus der Meinung, dass Angler naturgemäß ein Interesse an dem Erhalt der Natur und der Artenvielfalt in und um die Gewässer haben. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass sich daraus eine Verpflichtung ergibt. Dies erfüllen die Angler auch durch ihre praktische Arbeit, also schlicht die Zeit die sie für die Pflege und Hege der Gewässer aufbringen. Es kann darüber hinaus aber nicht auch noch ihre Pflicht sein, diesen Naturschutz zu finanzieren. Ich stimme daher mit Grünknochen darin überein, dass der Wegfall der FA eher zu einer Revitalisierung der Verbände führen würde. Man könnte es auch Rückbesinnung auf ihre Kernkompetenz nennen. 

In der heutigen medial bestimmten Gesellschaft sehe ich es als vornehmliche Pflicht der Angelverbände an, alles in ihrer Macht stehende zu tun, um der Jugend die Natur durch Angeln wieder näher zu bringen. Nur so können wir nachhaltig Gewässerschutz auch für die Zukunft sicherstellen. NABU und Co. können dies alleine aufgrund fehlender Man-Power nicht leisten. Dies geht nur über das Eigeninteresse der naturnutzenden Angler. Würde die FA hierfür eingesetzt, würde ich sie mit Flamme und Schwert verteidigen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (29. März 2019)

Hinter vorgehaltener Hand:
Der Fischereiverband NRW  (LFV Westfalen und Lippe+ Rheinischer) ist der verlängerte Arm des NRW Umweltministerium


----------



## Forelle2000 (29. März 2019)

Boah...was Du vor Insiderinformationen hast....Wahnsinn. Ich habe auch gehört (hinter vorgehaltener Hand!) da herrscht blanke Panik.

Spaß beiseite...wenn Landesverbände keine Projekte mehr beantragen und umsetzen können aus den Mittel der FA, führt das zu *Revitalisierung* der Verbände? Interessanter Standpunkt. Man muss also Verbänden den möglichen Zugang zu staatlichen Zuschüssen oder Förderprogrammen verwehren, schon arbeiten die besser und effektiver? Im Ernst?
Ich hoffe auf die Idee kommt nicht mein Arbeitgeber und kürzt mein Gehalt mit dem Hintergedanken meine Arbeitsleistung dadurch zu revitalisieren.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. März 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Boah...was Du vor Insiderinformationen hast....Wahnsinn. Ich habe auch gehört (hinter vorgehaltener Hand!) da herrscht blanke Panik.
> 
> Spaß beiseite...wenn Landesverbände keine Projekte mehr beantragen und umsetzen können aus den Mittel der FA, führt das zu *Revitalisierung* der Verbände? Interessanter Standpunkt. Man muss also Verbänden den möglichen Zugang zu staatlichen Zuschüssen oder Förderprogrammen verwehren, schon arbeiten die besser und effektiver? Im Ernst?
> Ich hoffe auf die Idee kommt nicht mein Arbeitgeber und kürzt mein Gehalt mit dem Hintergedanken meine Arbeitsleistung dadurch zu revitalisieren.


Mit Revitalisierung ist Besinnung auf die Kernkompetenz "Angeln" gemeint.Waren ja schließlich alle mal als Angelverbände gestartet, bevor sie zu Naturschutzverbänden wurden.


----------



## Forelle2000 (29. März 2019)

Ach so, dass meinst Du?  Ich denke, Deine Definition von der "Kernkompetenz" sehen manche, insbesondere die Verbände selbst, anders. Und da liegt das Problem denke ich, zumindest für Einige hier.

Ob ihr die nun Anglerverband oder Naturschutzverband nennt oder sonst wie, entscheidend ist was hinten raus kommt.

Ich bin mit meinen anerkannten Naturschutzverband (LV Sächsische Angler) hier in Sachsen sehr zufrieden.  Wir haben zwar keine FA mehr, aber jede Menge andere Fördertöpfe, mit denen wir arbeiten können und das auch tun. 

Die Leipziger Fischwelten (könnt ihr gern mal googlen) wurde z.B. fast komplett aus Fördermitteln gebaut.


----------



## Racklinger (29. März 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ach so, dass meinst Du?  Ich denke, Deine Definition von der "Kernkompetenz" sehen manche, insbesondere die Verbände selbst, anders. Und da liegt das Problem denke ich, zumindest für Einige hier.
> 
> Ob ihr die nun Anglerverband oder Naturschutzverband nennt oder sonst wie, entscheidend ist was hinten raus kommt.
> 
> ...


Und warum echauffierst du dich dann so, wenn du nicht mal eine FA zahlen musst? Wenn dass bei dir in Sachsen auch mit anderen Fördergeldern so wunderbar geht, müsste dass ja im Rest von Deutschland auch funktionieren.


----------



## fishhawk (29. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Wir haben zwar keine FA mehr, aber jede Menge andere Fördertöpfe, mit denen wir arbeiten können und das auch tun.



Na dann ist doch alles prima. 

Diese Fördertöpfe werden dann höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mit zweckgebunden Abgaben anderer Nutzer gefüllt, sondern mit allgemeinen Mitteln.



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Die FA kann durchaus auch so konfiguriert werden, dass sie eindeutig und plausibel überprüfbar im Interesse der Abgabenpflichtigen, dies sind ganz vornehmlich die Angler, liegt.



So sollte das m.E. schon sein.

Wenn Angler den Löwenanteil zahlen, sollten sie auch in größerem Maß davon profitieren.


----------



## kati48268 (29. März 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ach so, dass meinst Du?  Ich denke, Deine Definition von der "Kernkompetenz" sehen manche, insbesondere die Verbände selbst, anders.


Wollte da nicht selbst mal jemand die Verbandswelt revolutionieren 
und das Angeln wieder ganz nach vorn stellen?

Dass ausgerechnet du das Hinterfragen des Durchfütterns 
dieser in sich ruhenden, selbstgerechten Naturschutz-vor-Angeln-Verbände
hier so angehst, 
erstaunt mich ehrlich.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. März 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ach so, dass meinst Du?  Ich denke, Deine Definition von der "Kernkompetenz" sehen manche, insbesondere die Verbände selbst, anders. Und da liegt das Problem denke ich, zumindest für Einige hier.


 Um so schlimmer, wenn sie ihre Kernkompetenz als Angelverband nicht im Angeln sehen. Dann ist der Name, den sie sich selbst gegeben haben wohl Etikettenschwindel. Und da sprichst du wohl den wunden Punkt an:



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ob ihr die nun Anglerverband oder Naturschutzverband nennt oder sonst wie, entscheidend ist was hinten raus kommt.



Eben und das geht gegen Null in punkto Angeln.



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinen anerkannten Naturschutzverband (LV Sächsische Angler) hier in Sachsen sehr zufrieden.  Wir haben zwar keine FA mehr, aber jede Menge andere Fördertöpfe, mit denen wir arbeiten können und das auch tun.



Da mit gibst du selber das beste Argument vor, weshalb die FA nicht für die Erfüllung von Naturschutzaufgaben benötigt wird. 

Würden die LVs insbesondere in NRW mal ihre Scheuklappen ablegen, dann würden sie vielleicht erkennen können, dass genau jetzt der Zeitpunkt gekommen ist, die Vergaberichtlinie neu zu diskutieren. Würde nämlich die FA klar für die Angler und Angeln genutzt, hätten die Verbände am Ende möglicher Weise sogar mehr Geld zur Verfügen. Denn wie man am Beispiel Nds und Sachsen erkennt, kann man Natur- und Artenschutz auch aus anderen Töpfen finanzieren!


----------



## Georg Baumann (31. März 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das zentrale Problem der Angler ist, dass sie über keinen Angelverband als Lobbyist verfügen. Sie sind über Naturschutzverbände organisiert, die auch ein bisschen was mit Angeln zu tun haben. Fehlt diesen Verbänden das Geld aus der FA, müssten sie sich zwangsläufig wieder mehr den Anglern zuwenden, da diese dann ihre einzige Finanzierungsgrundlage darstellen würden. Derzeit greifen sie so viel Geld aus der FA ab, dass sie es nicht nötig haben auf den seit Jahren anhaltenden Mitgliederschwund in irgend einer Weise zu reagieren. Daher verkümmer auch vollständig die Jugendarbeit.



Aber das Geld geht doch auch in NRW nicht direkt an die Verbände, sondern ist projektbezogen oder nicht? Heißt konkret: Wenn die FA-Abgabe wegfällt, geht es den Projekten an den Kragen und nicht dem Verband als solchem oder sehe ich das falsch? Oder andersrum formuliert: Nur weil man ZUSÄTZLICHE Projekte aus der FA finanziert, heißt das doch nicht automatisch, dass andere Aufgaben unter den Tisch fallen müssen. Wenn das so ist, liegt das Problem woanders und hat in meinen Augen erstmal wenig mit der FA zu tun. Das macht mich nun noch lange nicht zum glühenden Befürworter der FA, aber ich sehe die Probleme woanders: Fehlende Transparenz, teilweise fragwürdige Projekte ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (31. März 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Boah...was Du vor Insiderinformationen hast....Wahnsinn. Ich habe auch gehört (hinter vorgehaltener Hand!) da herrscht blanke Panik.
> 
> Spaß beiseite...wenn Landesverbände keine Projekte mehr beantragen und umsetzen können aus den Mittel der FA, führt das zu *Revitalisierung* der Verbände? Interessanter Standpunkt. Man muss also Verbänden den möglichen Zugang zu staatlichen Zuschüssen oder Förderprogrammen verwehren, schon arbeiten die besser und effektiver? Im Ernst?
> Ich hoffe auf die Idee kommt nicht mein Arbeitgeber und kürzt mein Gehalt mit dem Hintergedanken meine Arbeitsleistung dadurch zu revitalisieren.




Du scheinst auch voll involiert zu sein was die Arbeitsweise, Struktur etc.  der LFV in NRW betrifft.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (31. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> *Aber das Geld geht doch auch in NRW nicht direkt an die Verbände, sondern ist projektbezogen oder nicht?* Heißt konkret: Wenn die FA-Abgabe wegfällt, geht es den Projekten an den Kragen und nicht dem Verband als solchem oder sehe ich das falsch? Oder andersrum formuliert: Nur weil man ZUSÄTZLICHE Projekte aus der FA finanziert, heißt das doch nicht automatisch, dass andere Aufgaben unter den Tisch fallen müssen. Wenn das so ist, liegt das Problem woanders und hat in meinen Augen erstmal wenig mit der FA zu tun. Das macht mich nun noch lange nicht zum glühenden Befürworter der FA, aber ich sehe die Probleme woanders: Fehlende Transparenz, teilweise fragwürdige Projekte ...



So weit ich weiss Teils Teils.

Aber auch hier ist das Grundproblem die fehlende Transparenz.

Dem LFV Westfalen und Lippe gehen pro Angler (ca. 80.000) seiner Mitgliedsverbände ca. 6,70 Euro zu. Summe ca. € 535k
Davon muss die Geschäftsstelle in Münster, die vielen Akademiker, diverse versammlungen etc.  und auch ein Teil der Verbandsgewässer (?) (Lippe, Kanal, Seen ) bezahlt werden. Bei den Versammlungen gab es oder gibt es sogar noch kostenloses Mittagessen.
Auch wenn für die Gewässer eine  Erlaubniskarte in Höhe von ca. € 25,--/ Jahr angeboten wird, wird es wohl nicht reichen.

Der Verband leistet sich unter anderem ein blaues Klassenzimmer mit hochwertigen Gerätschaften. ( sehr wahrscheinlich aus der FA bezahlt)
Desweiteren diverse Messeauftritte.


----------



## Grünknochen (31. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Aber das Geld geht doch auch in NRW nicht direkt an die Verbände, sondern ist projektbezogen oder nicht? Heißt konkret: Wenn die FA-Abgabe wegfällt, geht es den Projekten an den Kragen und nicht dem Verband als solchem oder sehe ich das falsch? Oder andersrum formuliert: Nur weil man ZUSÄTZLICHE Projekte aus der FA finanziert, heißt das doch nicht automatisch, dass andere Aufgaben unter den Tisch fallen müssen. Wenn das so ist, liegt das Problem woanders und hat in meinen Augen erstmal wenig mit der FA zu tun. Das macht mich nun noch lange nicht zum glühenden Befürworter der FA, aber ich sehe die Probleme woanders: Fehlende Transparenz, teilweise fragwürdige Projekte ...



Gregor, das siehst Du falsch. Finanzierung von Personalkosten des Zuwendungsempfängers, in welcher Variante auch immer, ist ein echter Klassiker...
M.a.W.: Die Verbände haben ein sehr reales Eigeninteresse an der FA und deren konkreter Verausgabung.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Aber das Geld geht doch auch in NRW nicht direkt an die Verbände, sondern ist projektbezogen oder nicht? Heißt konkret: Wenn die FA-Abgabe wegfällt, geht es den Projekten an den Kragen und nicht dem Verband als solchem oder sehe ich das falsch? Oder andersrum formuliert: Nur weil man ZUSÄTZLICHE Projekte aus der FA finanziert, heißt das doch nicht automatisch, dass andere Aufgaben unter den Tisch fallen müssen. Wenn das so ist, liegt das Problem woanders und hat in meinen Augen erstmal wenig mit der FA zu tun. Das macht mich nun noch lange nicht zum glühenden Befürworter der FA, aber ich sehe die Probleme woanders: Fehlende Transparenz, teilweise fragwürdige Projekte ...


Die Projekte der Verbände, bzw. ihrer Unterorganisationen, wie die Stiftung Wasserlauf bekommen das Geld. Die Verbände nutzen die dort angestellten Mitarbeiter aber auch für eigene Zwecke. Fallen die Projekte weg, dann fuktioniert dies nicht mehr. Selbst der Geschäftsführer des RhFV wir zu 20% durch ein Projekt finanziert.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. März 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Aber das Geld geht doch auch in NRW nicht direkt an die Verbände, sondern ist projektbezogen oder nicht? Heißt konkret: Wenn die FA-Abgabe wegfällt, geht es den Projekten an den Kragen und nicht dem Verband als solchem oder sehe ich das falsch? Oder andersrum formuliert: Nur weil man ZUSÄTZLICHE Projekte aus der FA finanziert, heißt das doch nicht automatisch, dass andere Aufgaben unter den Tisch fallen müssen. Wenn das so ist, liegt das Problem woanders und hat in meinen Augen erstmal wenig mit der FA zu tun. Das macht mich nun noch lange nicht zum glühenden Befürworter der FA, aber ich sehe die Probleme woanders: Fehlende Transparenz, teilweise fragwürdige Projekte ...


Der RhFV macht mit seinen Projekten "Gewinn". Zudem werden über die Projekte Bürokräfte finanziert, die tatsächlich auch Arbeiten für den Verband erledigen.


----------



## Grünknochen (31. März 2019)

Von Gewinn kann man zwar nicht reden. Und im Grunde ist es völlig normal, dass private Institutionen (zT) im non Profit Bereich drittmittelfinanziert sind und nicht nur von Einnahmen leben, die sie zB über Mitgliederbeiträge, Spenden uä erzielen. Wie gesagt, die Varianten sind vielfältig und die genannten Beispiele jedenfalls für mich, der ich mit diesen Dingen in anderen Sachbereichen ständig zu tun habe, ne Klassikernummer. Völlig legal und nix Mauschelei übrigens.
Das Problem ist nur, dass von den Anglern (neben der allgemeinen Steuerlast) eine Sonderabgabe mit Finanzierungsfunktion, ua in praxi zur Finanzierung all dieser Spässchen, erhoben wird. Und zwar von jedem Angler, egal ob organisiert oder nicht. M.a.W. ich zB finanziere als nicht organisierter Angler über die FA Verbände, auf die ich null Gestaltungseinfluss habe, die ich weder brauche, noch in der real exisitierenden Form will. Und ich stell mir die Frage, warum es nicht auch noch ne Bootsabgabe, Ruderabgabe, Schwimmabgabe, Wander- oder Grillabgabe für andere Formen der Naturnutzung gibt ( Ok, natürlich kann ich mir die Frage beantworten). Dazu passende Verbände gibt's bestimmt...

In Summe: Ich find' s auf diesem Hintergrund ziemlich normal, die Vorstellung zu haben, dass die über die FA erzielte Kohle der Anglerschaft insgesamt unmittelbar für das Hobby zugute kommen muss, und nicht nur um drei Ecken mit der Spezies Fisch als einzigem Anknüpfungspunkt.

Nur am Rande: Um mal zu beobachten, was die einzelnen Verbände so alles auf die Kette kriegen, hab ich die mal über Facebook in Beobachtung genommen. Absolut top der AVN. Die B.W'ler hingegen berichten aktuell über ihren Kettensägelehrgang. Vermutlich aus gegebenem Anlaß, weil da ein paar Köpfe gerollt sind in der Führungsetage...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (1. April 2019)

Völlig normal?

Ist es im Interese der Mitglieder wenn sich ein LFV in "Abhängigkeit" eines Ministeriums begibt?
Welche Interessen werden da vertreten? Die des Ministeriums (um Gelder aus der FA etc. zu bekommen) oder die der Mitglieder?
Wieviel Gegenwehr wird dieser LFV leisten wenn es um Einschränkungen der Angelei seitens des Ministeriums geht?


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. April 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Der RhFV macht mit seinen Projekten "Gewinn". Zudem werden über die Projekte Bürokräfte finanziert, die tatsächlich auch Arbeiten für den Verband erledigen.


Kannst Du das belegen? Das aus den beantragten Projekten ein finanzieller GEWINN "übrig" bleibt?


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Du scheinst auch voll involiert zu sein was die Arbeitsweise, Struktur etc.  der LFV in NRW betrifft.


Ja wie so viele hier bei der Arbeit der Verbände den vollen Durchblick haben. "Hinter vorgehaltener Hand"..."blanke Panik" zeigt viel vom totalem Durchblick der Strukturen...


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. April 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Wollte da nicht selbst mal jemand die Verbandswelt revolutionieren
> und das Angeln wieder ganz nach vorn stellen?
> 
> Dass ausgerechnet du das Hinterfragen des Durchfütterns
> ...


Wo habe ich was von revolutionieren gesagt oder geschrieben? Das dürfte glaube ich Deine individuelle Sichtweise sein. Ich habe meinen konkreten Beitrag geleistet (mit dem ich zufrieden bin) und leisten ihn auf einigen anderen Ebenen immer noch. Jetzt muss ich mal auch an mich persönlich denken und erst mal dort klar Schiff machen.
Die Gründung des Verbandes war der richtige Weg. Und es war auch richtig jetzt den Staffelstab weiter zu geben. 

Durchfüttern? Na dann stell mal Anträge auf Projekte und realisiere diese anschließen. Ist nicht so einfach wie das hier viele in ihrer Naivität darstellen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. April 2019)

Aus Einnahmen entsteht generell ein Vorteil!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (1. April 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Kannst Du das belegen? Das aus den beantragten Projekten ein finanzieller GEWINN "übrig" bleibt?



Deine Art zu diskutieren ist witzlos.

Du machst aus Gewinn einen finanziellen Gewinn.
Davon hat der Kollege nicht gesprochen.
Du legst den Leuten Wörter in den Mund welche nicht gesagt wurden.
Lesen solte man schon können, besser dann auch noch verstehen.

Mit welchem Ziel?
Bist Du irgendwie frustriert? Evtl. täte Dir mal eine gedankliche Pause gut.

Denn es stellt keiner irgendwelche Projekte und Anträge naiv dar.
Ganz im Gegenteil.
Du verrennst Dich gerad ganz erheblich.

Übrigens kann der finanzielle Gewinn eines LFV auch in den guten Lohn/ Gehaltszahlungen seiner Angestellte liegen.

Es gibt Verbände welche sogar komplett ehrenamtl. arbeiten.


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. April 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Aus Einnahmen entsteht generell ein Vorteil!


Moment. Die Finanzierung eines Projektes ist keine Einnahme. Und um das geht es doch, oder? Einnahmen sind Beiträge oder nicht zweckgebundene Spenden.  
Und klar, durch Einnahmen wie mein Gehalt habe ich einen Vorteil.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. April 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Moment. Die Finanzierung eines Projektes ist keine Einnahme. Und um das geht es doch, oder? Einnahmen sind Beiträge oder nicht zweckgebundene Spenden.



Wenn ich Gelder erhalte, um ein Projekt zu finanzieren, muss ich das nicht beim Finanzamt angeben? Geil, da bekommt der Sozialstaat eine ganz neue Bedeutung!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (1. April 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Moment. *Die Finanzierung eines Projektes ist keine Einnahme*. Und um das geht es doch, oder? Einnahmen sind Beiträge oder nicht zweckgebundene Spenden.
> Und klar, durch Einnahmen wie mein Gehalt habe ich einen Vorteil.



Stimmt, die Finanzierung ist eine Ausgabe.
Wahrscheinlich aber buchhaltungstechn. nicht korrekt.


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Deine Art zu diskutieren ist witzlos.
> 
> Du machst aus Gewinn einen finanziellen Gewinn.
> Davon hat der Kollege nicht gesprochen.
> ...


Ah ja, gut. Wenn jemand "Gewinn" macht, wird es landläufig mit einem finanziellen Gewinn gleichgesetzt. Klar, ich kann auch moralisch der Gewinner sein, ich denke aber darum ging es nicht.

Es stellt keiner Projekte und Anträge naiv da? Den Eindruck kann ich mir bei einigen Beiträgen nicht verwehren. Da hatte ich schon den Eindruck, die FA ist eine Topf aus dem sich nach Belieben die Verbände großzügig bedienen können. Und das ist naiv. Wir hatten in Sachsen jahrelang eine FA. Und wir haben als Verband viel daraus finanziert. Sinnvolle und gute Sachen.   

Frustriert bin ich nicht, im Gegenteil. Aber wahrscheinlich falle ich mit meiner Einstellung und Meinung etwas aus dem Rahmen hier. Bei einigen hier gibt es eine klar schwarz-weiß Schiene und klare Feindbilder.
Wenn man kontra Verband schreibt gibt es gern Beifall, wenn man diese Meinungen hinterfragt werden gedanklichen Pausen empfohlen. Ich bin alt genug eine eigene Meinung zu haben und diese auch auszudrücken. Gefällt nicht jeden. Aber solange es nicht beleidigend wird oder unter eine gewissen Niveaugrenze unterschreitet....alles gut. Diskussion lebt von Vielfalt und nicht von mitsingen im Chor.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (1. April 2019)

Aus Deinen Beiträgen entnehme ich, dass Du gerne für Sachsen die FA hättest.
Liege ich da falsch?

Und falls Du für die Einführung der FA in Sachsen bist, dann würde mich interessieren aus welchem Grund?


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. April 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Gelder erhalte, um ein Projekt zu finanzieren, muss ich das nicht beim Finanzamt angeben? Geil, da bekommt der Sozialstaat eine ganz neue Bedeutung!


Kann Dir gerade nicht folgen. Die Finanzierung eines Projektes ist eng an die gesetzlichen Richtlinien gebunden und keine Hartz 4 Zuwendung ohne Bedingungen an die Verbände. Was hat das einen mit dem anderen zu tun? Letztendlich muss jeder Verband/Verein eine Steuererklärung abgeben. Die über den Verein gelaufenen Projekte ob aus der FA oder sonst wo werde/müssen dort mit angegeben werden.


----------



## TeeHawk (1. April 2019)

Verstehe ich das richtig?

Sogenannte Angelvereine, -verbände haben, um Ihren Status der Gemeinnützigkeit zu erhalten, die Förderung des Angelns (und damit meine ich nicht Casting) in Ihren Satzungen hintenangestellt und stattdessen den Naturschutz priorisiert.

Beispiel Landesanglerverband M-V:
Vornehmstes Anliegen des LAV ist der Umwelt-, Natur- und Artenschutz, die Hege und Pflege der Gewässer und Fischbestände in ihren natürlichen Systemen im Interesse der Allgemeinheit, auch i. S. d. Landschaftspflege und der Freunde des Angelns.

(4) Aufgaben des LAV sind insbesondere
a) Förderung des Verständnisses in allen Fragen des Umwelt-, Natur- und Artenschutzes, auch nach außen, sowie des waidgerechten Angelns mit dem Ziel der Herbeiführung und Pflege der inneren Verbundenheit zur Natur;
b) aktive Mitarbeit und Vertretung der Interessen der Angler in allen Umwelt-, Natur- und Artenschutzfragen sowie Zusammenarbeit mit den entsprechenden regionalen und nationalen Vertretungen,Verbänden und Behörden, insbesondere bei Gesetzgebungsverfahren;
c) Erhalten und Schaffen gesunder Gewässer mit einem artenreichen Fischbestand, wie Fauna und Flora;
d) Erwerb und Anpachtung von Gewässern, deren Bewirtschaftung sowie Wahrnehmung des Fischereirechtes und der Rechtsvertretung aus der Nutzung der Gewässer und Bodenflächen, Koordinierung der Gewässerwirtschaft sowie die Förderung der Angelfischerei;
e) Schulung, Aus- und Fortbildung der Anglerschaft bei der Gewässerpflege, der Bewirtschaftung sowie des Angelns und insbesondere durch
Lehrgänge zum Erwerb des Fischereischeins;
f) Förderung der Jugendarbeit und des Casting

Ich habe stichprobenartig die Satzungen diverser Angelvereine in M-V gelesen und stelle fest, dass es durchaus Vereine gibt, die immer noch das Angeln in den Vordergrund stellen und den Naturschutz hinten anstellen. Aber auch andersherum, so wie der LAV.

Die Fischereiabgabe (FA) wird an das jeweilige Bundesland gezahlt von jedem der die Fischerei ausüben will.

Die oberste Fischereibehörde verwendet das Aufkommen aus der Fischereiabgabe im Benehmen mit einem aus Vertretern der beruflichen und nichtberuflichen Fischerei gebildeten Ausschuss vorrangig zur Förderung der Fischerei und zum Schutz und zur Pflege der Gewässer.

Lt. Gesetz steht also die Förderung der Fischerei sogar vor dem Schutz und der Pflege der Gewässer, aber sie ist wohl auf jeden Fall gleichberechtigt.

Da ein Berufsfischer nicht mehr Fischereiabgabe als der Freizeitfischer zahlt (Die Abgabe wird für das Kalenderjahr erhoben und beträgt mindestens 6 und höchstens 25 Euro.), kann man also davon ausgehen, dass der Anteil der Berufsfischer an der Fischereiabgabe verschwindend gering ist.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Es fehlt einfach an Transparenz der Mittelverwendung. Wenn man die Förderung von Lars "Studie zum Angeln in Schleswig- Holstein" ablehnt, stattdessen aber so etwas lesen muss https://www.gruene-fraktion-branden...wendung_der_Fischereiabgabe_2015_bis_2017.pdf und mir nur das Jahr 2015 vornehme, dann komme ich auf 400.000 € die man als eindeutige Förderung der nichtberuflichen Fischerei erkennen kann und 750.000 € die wohl eher auf die berufliche Fischerei abzielen (auch mangels Transparenz).

Eine Überprüfung der Fischereiabgabe und deren Verwendung ist so, aus meiner Sicht, längst überfällig. Wenn man gezwungen wäre die Verwendung inkl. Begründung zu veröffentlichen, wäre der Sache schon viel geholfen. Und es kann nicht sein, dass mit dem Abgaben-Anteil der Freizeitangler das Gewerbe der beruflichen Fischer gefördert wird. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn man dies liest:


TeeHawk schrieb:


> *AW: Anglerdemo- Aktuelles*
> Es gibt z.B. in MV immer weniger Berufsfischer. Die Zahl der Fischer in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern ist seit 1990 stark zurückgegangen. Von damals 950 auf jetzt etwas mehr als 200, aber trotzdem wird immer noch mehr gefangen als nachwachsen kann? Schlimmer noch: Im Zeitraum von 1991 bis 2014 wurden mehr als 392 Mio. Euro in den Wirtschaftszweig Fischerei investiert und trotzdem dieser Rückgang der Anzahl der Fischer? Es kann doch nur so sein, dass einige wenige das aktuelle System (Rechtslage und technische Möglichkeiten) derart ausnutzen, dass sie den maximalen Profit aus der Ressource Fisch ziehen, ohne jegliche Rücksicht auf die anderen "Naturnutzer".


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (1. April 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Kann Dir gerade nicht folgen. Die Finanzierung eines Projektes ist eng an die gesetzlichen Richtlinien gebunden und keine Hartz 4 Zuwendung ohne Bedingungen an die Verbände. Was hat das einen mit dem anderen zu tun? Letztendlich muss jeder Verband/Verein eine Steuererklärung abgeben. Die über den Verein gelaufenen Projekte ob aus der FA oder sonst wo werde/müssen dort mit angegeben werden.



Vermindern Gelder aus der FA das Guthaben des LFV oder erhöhen es diesen?


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Aus Deinen Beiträgen entnehme ich, dass Du gerne für Sachsen die FA hättest.
> Liege ich da falsch?
> 
> Und falls Du für die Einführung der FA in Sachsen bist, dann würde mich interessieren aus welchem Grund?



Ich bin für die Wiedereinführung der FA in Sachsen. Aber aus einem ganz pragmatischen Grund: da wir in Sachsen diese nicht mehr bezahlen, müssen wir bei dem Erwerb von Gastangelkarten anderer Bundesländer teilweise die FA von dort bezahlen, da wir diese in Sachsen logischerweise nicht getan haben.

In Sachsen wurde die FA mit dem Fischereischein erhoben. Da dieser in Sachsen auf Lebenszeit ausgestellt wird, dürfte der Topf einer FA nicht so prall werden.  Wir haben aber hier den Vorteil der Förderung durch sogenannte Braunkohlemittel. Darüber ist vieles finanzierbar, vom Anglersteg bis hin zum Parkplatz für Angler. Du brauchst nur eine gute Geschäftsstelle die sich in der Förderlandschaft auskennt und Projekte auf die Beinen stellt.
Für die Finanzierung von Projekten ist die FA in Sachsen nicht dringend notwendig, dass muss ich einräumen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (1. April 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich bin für die Wiedereinführung der FA in Sachsen. Aber aus einem ganz pragmatischen Grund: da wir in Sachsen diese nicht mehr bezahlen, müssen wir bei dem Erwerb von Gastangelkarten anderer Bundesländer teilweise die FA von dort bezahlen, da wir diese in Sachsen logischerweise nicht getan haben.
> 
> In Sachsen wurde die FA mit dem Fischereischein erhoben. Da dieser in Sachsen auf Lebenszeit ausgestellt wird, dürfte der Topf einer FA nicht so prall werden.  Wir haben aber hier den Vorteil der Förderung durch sogenannte Braunkohlemittel. Darüber ist vieles finanzierbar, vom Anglersteg bis hin zum Parkplatz für Angler. Du brauchst nur eine gute Geschäftsstelle die sich in der Förderlandschaft auskennt und Projekte auf die Beinen stellt.
> Für die Finanzierung von Projekten ist die FA in Sachsen nicht dringend notwendig, dass muss ich einräumen.



Ah, Du empfindest es also als ungerecht wenn Gastangler zu euch kommen und keine FA bezahlen, ihr aus Sachsen aber anderswo diese über die Erlaubnisscheine bezahlen müsst?
Verstehe ich dies so richtig?

Warum? Du tust doch mit der Bezahlung der FA etwas gutes. Andere Bundesländer bekommen kein Geld aus Braunkohlemittel.
Ja, die Welt ist so scheisse ungerecht.


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Vermindern Gelder aus der FA das Guthaben des LFV oder erhöhen es diesen?



Sie vermindern oder erhöhen kein Guthaben. Es sind Durchlaufposten die einem Projekt konkret zugeordnet sind. Mein Projekt Zahnarzt: Wenn mir meine private Krankenkasse 650€ überweist, die ich bei ihr abrechne, da ich die Rechnung meines Arztes erhalten habe überweise ich diese 650€ an meinen Arzt weiter.

Diese 650€ stellen für mich keine Einnahme dar und erhöhen auch mein Guthaben nicht.

Mein Guthaben erhöht mein Gehalt.

Ich freue mich, dass Du feststellst, meine Art zu diskutieren ist witzlos und ich lege Leuten Sachen in den Mund, die sie nie gesagt haben.

Gerade erst gelesen : "Sogenannte Angelvereine und -verbände"    Das ist so die Art des Schreibens die gern Beifall erhält...man arbeitet mit Vermutungen (schwarze Kassen, blanke Panik, habe ich gehört hinter vorhaltener Hande, sicher ist das so.... etc.)


----------



## Racklinger (1. April 2019)

Nur mal eine Bemerkung am Rande, wenn in Deutschland in Sachen Fördergelder, Steuergelder usw. alles immer mit rechten Dingen zugehen würde, dann würde es auch kein Schwarzbuch der Steuerzahler geben. Jedes Fördermittel kann Zweckentfremdet werden. 
Und warum? Weil in den entscheidenden und auch kontrollierenden Gremien auch nur Menschen hocken. Und wenn sich die einig sind, dass man das Geld anderweitig besser gebrauchen kann als für den ursprünglichen Zweck......
Wenn die Richter feststellen, dass die Gelder der FA richtig verwendet wurden, dann wird alles seinen gewohnten Gang gehen. 
Sehen die Richter das aber anders, dass die FA zweckentfremdet wurde und dass auch die falschen Leute sich aus dem Topf bedient haben, dann wird es Veränderung geben, um es mal so auszudrücken....


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Ah, Du empfindest es also als ungerecht wenn Gastangler zu euch kommen und keine FA bezahlen, ihr aus Sachsen aber anderswo diese über die Erlaubnisscheine bezahlen müsst?
> Verstehe ich dies so richtig?
> 
> Warum? Du tust doch mit der Bezahlung der FA etwas gutes. Andere Bundesländer bekommen kein Geld aus Braunkohlemittel.
> ...




Wo habe ich das geschrieben, dass ich es ungerecht empfinde wenn Gastangler zu uns kommen und keine FA bezahlen? Vielleicht solltest Du mal eine Pause machen...Wo habe ich gesagt, dass ich mit der Bezahlung einer FA was gutes tue?
Ich würde am liebsten nirgendwo Steuern oder Abgaben bezahlen....rege ich aber trotzdem auf wenn z.B. Leute unberechtigt Sozialhilfe beziehen.

Und ich glaube jedes Bundesland hat so seine Besonderheiten in der Förderlandschaft....wir die Hinterlassenschaft der Braunkohle ...bei anderen ist es die Steinkohle z.B. ....Gruss ins Saarland .....

Jetzt klingst Du etwas frustriert....Sorry...


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. April 2019)

Ach so, ich freu mich, dass Du die Straßen der DDR so gut kennst. Spricht für Dein Alter und Deine Erfahrung. Daumen hoch!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. April 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Letztendlich muss jeder Verband/Verein eine Steuererklärung abgeben. Die über den Verein gelaufenen Projekte ob aus der FA oder sonst wo werde/müssen dort mit angegeben werden.


 Werden die erhaltenen Gelder aus der Fischereiabgabe in der Steuererklärung unter Ausgaben oder Einnahmen angegeben?


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. April 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Werden die erhaltenen Gelder aus der Fischereiabgabe in der Steuererklärung unter Ausgaben oder Einnahmen angegeben?


Ich glaube jetzt weder noch...Du musst ja in der Steuererklärung nachweisen, dass Du deinen Staus e.V. gerecht wirst und z.B. keine Gewinne erwirtschaftest. Und ich denke auch, dass Du bei vielen Projekten auch einen Eigenmittelanteil tragen musst. Dieser ist dann im Zusammenhang mit dem Projekt, dass aus der FA resultiert, zu erklären.
In dem Fall hast Du durch die FA eine Ausgabe (Eigenmittelanteil). Du bekommst für 100.000 € Fischbesatz, bekommst davon 90.000 € aus der FA gefördert und trägst 10.000 € selbst. Also Ausgabe 10.000 €. Keine Einnahme 90.000 €.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. April 2019)

Einnahmen, Gewinn, Aufwandsentschädigung, Zuschüsse, aber auch hinsichtlich  privater Bürger, eingetragener Verein, Verband- hier wird allerhand durcheinander geschmissen.

Ich habe in Zusammenarbeit mit dem BUND schon mehrfach Unterstützung erhalten, auch von der Stadt,  aber Gewinn? Im Leben nicht.

Wenn die begünstigte Person für das Projekt den geplanten Mehrwert darstellt und die Personalkosten in den bewilligen Mitteln enthalten sind, spielt das doch keine Rolle. Im Endeffekt wird hier ohnehin in der Diskussion immer nur über die Kosten philosophiert, ohne den Gegenwert zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## TeeHawk (1. April 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Gerade erst gelesen : "Sogenannte Angelvereine und -verbände"    Das ist so die Art des Schreibens die gern Beifall erhält...man arbeitet mit Vermutungen (schwarze Kassen, blanke Panik, habe ich gehört hinter vorhaltener Hande, sicher ist das so.... etc.)



Also wenn Angeln ganz hinten in der Satzung steht und Naturschutz an vorderster Stelle, dann kann man wohl zu Recht von "Sogenannt" sprechen. Oder sehe ich das falsch. Ein Angelverein sollte ein Angelverein sein und ein Naturschutzverein ein Naturschutzverein.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (1. April 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich glaube jetzt weder noch...Du musst ja in der Steuererklärung nachweisen, dass Du deinen Staus e.V. gerecht wirst und z.B. keine Gewinne erwirtschaftest. Und ich denke auch, dass Du bei vielen Projekten auch einen Eigenmittelanteil tragen musst. Dieser ist dann im Zusammenhang mit dem Projekt, dass aus der FA resultiert, zu erklären.
> In dem Fall hast Du durch die FA eine Ausgabe (Eigenmittelanteil). Du bekommst für 100.000 € Fischbesatz, bekommst davon 90.000 € aus der FA gefördert und trägst 10.000 € selbst. Also Ausgabe 10.000 €. Keine Einnahme 90.000 €.



Blödsinn.
Sicherlich darf ein e.V Gewinne erwirtschaften.
Wie soll sonst ein Verein Rücklagen bilden?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. April 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich glaube jetzt weder noch...Du musst ja in der Steuererklärung nachweisen, dass Du deinen Staus e.V. gerecht wirst und z.B. keine Gewinne erwirtschaftest. Und ich denke auch, dass Du bei vielen Projekten auch einen Eigenmittelanteil tragen musst. Dieser ist dann im Zusammenhang mit dem Projekt, dass aus der FA resultiert, zu erklären.
> In dem Fall hast Du durch die FA eine Ausgabe (Eigenmittelanteil). Du bekommst für 100.000 € Fischbesatz, bekommst davon 90.000 € aus der FA gefördert und trägst 10.000 € selbst. Also Ausgabe 10.000 €. Keine Einnahme 90.000 €.



Du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet! Werden die erhaltenen Zuwendungen aus der Fischereiabgabe unter Einnahmen verbucht?


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. April 2019)

Auch wir hier in Sachsen sind anerkannter Naturschutzverband und auch in den Satzungen der Angelvereinen taucht das Thema Naturschutz schon prioritär mit auf. Das hat vereinsrechtliche und gemeinnützige Gründe. Mir ist es ziemlich schuppe wie sich der Verein in der Satzung nennt (bitte nicht wörtlich nehmen!) am Ende ist entscheiden was der Verein tut und macht für Angler. Und da bin ich mit meinem verband sehr zufrieden. 

Was ihr euch immer so über das Thema Naturschutz aufregt. Ohne das geht es heutzutage nicht mehr, wenn Du in vielen Bereichen mitreden und ernst genommen werden willst. Mit Bildern von Müll sammelnden Anglern oder Jugendgruppen die Nistkästen am Teich aufhängen kannst Du mehr bewegen als mit einem Bild eines Anglers am See. Wir müssen etwas weg vom einseitigen Bild in der Öffentlichkeit des reinen Naturnutzers. Und angeln ist halt mehr als am Teich zu sitzen und Fische zu fangen. Viele Menschen verbinden beim "Angler", dass Bild vom pfeife rauchenden Opa auf dem Fahrrad der zum Fluss fährt und dort stundenlang regungslos da sitzt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Blödsinn.
> Sicherlich darf ein e.V Gewinne erwirtschaften.
> Wie soll sonst ein Verein Rücklagen bilden?



Lass uns aber dann das Wort "Überschüsse" verwenden. Übrigens liegst Du hier natürlich richtig mit Deiner Aussage. Was viele Vereine nicht wissen, kann das auch viele Jahre später noch dazu führen, öffentliche Zuschüsse zurückzahlen zu müssen! Das wird von manchen Vereinen unterschätzt.

Ich denke jedoch, dass das Thema "Erhalt von Zuwendungen" in den Vereinen grundsätzlich in naher Zukunft eine radikale Wendung nehmen wird. So werden vermutlich noch in diesem Jahr auf alle Projekte, die gefördert werden, grundsätzlich Steuern fällig. Aber dazu zeitnah mehr Infos. Ich warte noch auf ein Schreiben der zuständigen Behörde hier oben, da ich das aktuell nur als internes Protokoll/ Gesprächsnotiz vorliegen habe. Da bin ich doch mal gespannt, wie viele Jahre rückwirkend so manches Finanzamt das ganze ggf. prüfen und berechnen wird...


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Blödsinn.
> Sicherlich darf ein e.V Gewinne erwirtschaften.
> Wie soll sonst ein Verein Rücklagen bilden?



Blödsinn sind andere Sachen. 

Rücklagen sind keine Gewinne!

Rücklagen müssen in der Regel sachbezogen (z.B. für den Ausbau der Vereinsheimes in 3 Jahren) sein und dürfen auch ein gewisses Maß nicht überschreiten. Gewinn machen kannst Du so viel Du willst, Rücklagen bilden sehr begrenzt.

Und noch mal, ein Verein erwirtschaftet keinen Gewinn!  Ein Gewinn ist zu versteuern...Rücklagen dagegen nicht...siehe oben...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. April 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Was ihr euch immer so über das Thema Naturschutz aufregt. Ohne das geht es heutzutage nicht mehr, wenn Du in vielen Bereichen mitreden und ernst genommen werden willst.



Was uns richtig weiterbringt!

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...t-angelverbote-an-ueber-20-gewaessern.345234/


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. April 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Lass uns aber dann das Wort "Überschüsse" verwenden. Übrigens liegst Du hier natürlich richtig mit Deiner Aussage. Was viele Vereine nicht wissen, kann das auch viele Jahre später noch dazu führen, öffentliche Zuschüsse zurückzahlen zu müssen! Das wird von manchen Vereinen unterschätzt.
> 
> Ich denke jedoch, dass das Thema "Erhalt von Zuwendungen" in den Vereinen grundsätzlich in naher Zukunft eine radikale Wendung nehmen wird. So werden vermutlich noch in diesem Jahr auf alle Projekte, die gefördert werden, grundsätzlich Steuern fällig. Aber dazu zeitnah mehr Infos. Ich warte noch auf ein Schreiben der zuständigen Behörde hier oben, da ich das aktuell nur als internes Protokoll/ Gesprächsnotiz vorliegen habe. Da bin ich doch mal gespannt, wie viele Jahre rückwirkend so manches Finanzamt das ganze ggf. prüfen und berechnen wird...



Hier liegst Du leider etwas falsch. Rücklagen sind keine Überschüsse.

Ihr immer mit Euren kryptischen Ausdruck:  in naher Zukunft...radikale Wendung...vermutlich... für alle Projekte....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (1. April 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Blödsinn sind andere Sachen.
> 
> Rücklagen sind keine Gewinne!
> 
> ...



Sind es.
Diese Gewinne sind unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen steuerfrei.
Die Überschüsse sind dem Vereinszweck entsprechend einzusetzen (d.h. keine Gewinnausschüttung an Mitglieder).
Bei der Bildung von Rücklagen sind bestimmte Vorschriften zu beachten.
Wenn der Verein öffentliche Mittel (zum Beispiel Zuschüsse von der Gemeinde) bekommt, können Überschüsse den Zuschuss mindern.

Dann gibt es die Besteuerungsgrenze von € 35k/ Jahr für gemeinnützige Vereine.
Danach fällt Körperschaftssteuer an.
Aus Gwinnen kann man erst Rücklagen bilden. somit sind Rücklagen wahrlich keine Gewinne.
Sie werden aber aus denen gebildet.


junge junge...
Steuerrecht solltest Du nochmal durchgehen.


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. April 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Was uns richtig weiterbringt!
> 
> https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...t-angelverbote-an-ueber-20-gewaessern.345234/



Das bringt uns null weiter, da das nur eine sinnlo0se schwarz-weiß Malerei ist.

Naturschutz böse, Angeln allein gut.

Na klar finde ich für alles negative und positive Beispiele. Und ?

Soll ich jetzt alternativ negative Beispiele bringen wie wir Angler uns wie Sau benehmen am Wasser? Untermaßige Fische mitnehmen und Müll ins Wasser werfen usw.?  Das bringt nichts. Wir sind auch nicht alle Engel, glaubt mir das. Ich kann Dir auch täglich triumphierend schlechte und gute Beispiele für die Zusammenarbeit Naturschutz/Angeln bringen. Aber was bringt das? Aufzuzeigen wie böse alles ist oder wie gut?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. April 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Hier liegst Du leider etwas falsch. Rücklagen sind keine Überschüsse.



Und die Rücklagen wurden unter Omas Kopfkissen gefunden oder aus Überschüssen gebildet? Man man man...Du hast übrigens meine obige Frage noch nicht beantwortet...



Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ihr immer mit Euren kryptischen Ausdruck:  in naher Zukunft...radikale Wendung...vermutlich... für alle Projekte....


 In diesem Fall kann ich nur "vermutlich" schreiben, da es noch nicht rechtskräftig ist, jedoch hierzu eine klare Aussage Seitens eines Finanzamtes gibt.


----------



## TeeHawk (1. April 2019)

Sind Angler denn Naturnutzer oder Naturschützer?


----------



## rippi (1. April 2019)

Ist mir egal was ihr denkt ich wollte nur mal sagen, dass ich Recht habe und ihr nicht.


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. April 2019)

TeeHawk schrieb:


> Sind Angler denn Naturnutzer oder Naturschützer?


Beides in meinen Augen


----------



## Grünknochen (1. April 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Lass uns aber dann das Wort "Überschüsse" verwenden. Übrigens liegst Du hier natürlich richtig mit Deiner Aussage. Was viele Vereine nicht wissen, kann das auch viele Jahre später noch dazu führen, öffentliche Zuschüsse zurückzahlen zu müssen! Das wird von manchen Vereinen unterschätzt.
> 
> Ich denke jedoch, dass das Thema "Erhalt von Zuwendungen" in den Vereinen grundsätzlich in naher Zukunft eine radikale Wendung nehmen wird. So werden vermutlich noch in diesem Jahr auf alle Projekte, die gefördert werden, grundsätzlich Steuern fällig. Aber dazu zeitnah mehr Infos. Ich warte noch auf ein Schreiben der zuständigen Behörde hier oben, da ich das aktuell nur als internes Protokoll/ Gesprächsnotiz vorliegen habe. Da bin ich doch mal gespannt, wie viele Jahre rückwirkend so manches Finanzamt das ganze ggf. prüfen und berechnen wird...



Lars,
was hältst Du von der Variante, Dich zunächst einmal von Leuten, die Ahnung haben, beraten zu lassen, statt einen rauszuhauen im luftleeren Raum der kompletten Unkenntnis? Für solche Postings habe ich eigentlich null Verständnis.


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Sind es.
> Diese Gewinne sind unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen steuerfrei.
> Die Überschüsse sind dem Vereinszweck entsprechend einzusetzen (d.h. keine Gewinnausschüttung an Mitglieder).
> Bei der Bildung von Rücklagen sind bestimmte Vorschriften zu beachten.
> ...



Ich bin kein Steuerfachanwalt und muss auch Steuerrecht nicht noch mal durchgehen. Auch bin ich kein Spezialist im Vereinsrecht.

Dafür bezahlen wir den Steuerberater.

Ich habe aber erst vor 14 tagen eine Steuererklärung abgeben für meinen Verein.

Ich kenne es anders. Und ich bin schon seit 30 Jahren in geschäftsführenden Vorständen von diversen Verbänden und Vereinen, Gewinn haben wir da noch nie gemacht(vielleicht wegen mir?), aber Rücklagen gebildet auf Anraten des Steuerberaters. Wenn mal was ist, komme ich zu dir und lass mich umfänglich beraten. Dann spare ich die 4000€ für den Steuerberater. ;-)


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. April 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet! Werden die erhaltenen Zuwendungen aus der Fischereiabgabe unter Einnahmen verbucht?


Doch, habe ich:

Zitat von Fisherbandit1000: ↑
Werden die erhaltenen Gelder aus der Fischereiabgabe in der Steuererklärung unter Ausgaben oder Einnahmen angegeben?
Klicke in dieses Feld, um es in vollständiger Größe anzuzeigen.
Ich glaube jetzt weder noch...Du musst ja in der Steuererklärung nachweisen, dass Du deinen Staus e.V. gerecht wirst und z.B. keine Gewinne erwirtschaftest. Und ich denke auch, dass Du bei vielen Projekten auch einen Eigenmittelanteil tragen musst. Dieser ist dann im Zusammenhang mit dem Projekt, dass aus der FA resultiert, zu erklären.
In dem Fall hast Du durch die FA eine Ausgabe (Eigenmittelanteil). Du bekommst für 100.000 € Fischbesatz, bekommst davon 90.000 € aus der FA gefördert und trägst 10.000 € selbst. Also Ausgabe 10.000 €. Keine Einnahme 90.000 €.


----------



## TeeHawk (1. April 2019)

Auch gemeinnützige Vereine dürfen Überschüsse (Gewinne) erwirtschaften. Sie müssen dazu nur ein paar Dinge beachten:

Die Überschüsse sind dem Vereinszweck entsprechend einzusetzen (d.h. keine Gewinnausschüttung an Mitglieder).
Bei der Bildung von Rücklagen sind bestimmte Vorschriften zu beachten.
Wenn der Verein öffentliche Mittel (zum Beispiel Zuschüsse von der Gemeinde) bekommt, können Überschüsse den Zuschuss mindern.
Gemeinnützigkeit gehört zu den steuerbegünstigten Zwecken:

Körperschaftssteuer: Einnahmen sind bis zu einem Betrag von 35.000 € jährlich steuerunschädlich (§ 64 Abs. 3 AO). Liegen die Einnahmen über dieser Grenze, entfällt die steuerliche Privilegierung, es sei denn, die Einnahmenerzielung gehört notwendigerweise zur gemeinnützigen Tätigkeit, dann liegt ein sog. Zweckbetrieb vor. In der Praxis sind lediglich die in § 66 bis § 68 AO benannten Zweckbetriebe von Bedeutung, z. B. Krankenhäuser, Wohlfahrtspflegeeinrichtungen, Wissenschaft, Bildung und Kultur unter den jeweiligen besonderen Voraussetzungen.
Umsatzsteuer: Wenn die Körperschaft zur Erreichung ihrer gemeinnützigen Zwecke unternehmerisch tätig wird und die erbrachten Leistungen nicht nach § 4 UStG von der Umsatzsteuer befreit sind, unterliegen die Leistungen der Umsatzsteuer – steuerpflichtiger wirtschaftlicher Geschäftsbetrieb – (zum ermäßigten Steuersatz siehe auch: § 12 Abs. 2 Nr. 8 UStG).
Voraussetzungen für die Anerkennung

Die folgenden Voraussetzungen müssen für die Anerkennung als steuerbegünstigte Körperschaft erfüllt sein:


Die Körperschaft muss gemeinnützige, mildtätige oder kirchliche Zwecke verfolgen.
Der Zweck muss selbstlos, ausschließlich und unmittelbar verfolgt werden.
Alle Voraussetzungen der Steuerbegünstigung müssen aus der Satzung ersichtlich sein. Die Satzung muss auch die Art der Zweckverwirklichung angeben.
Die Satzung muss eine Regelung enthalten, dass das Vermögen der Körperschaft bei Auflösung oder Wegfall der steuerbegünstigten Zwecke auch zukünftig für steuerbegünstigte Zwecke verwendet wird (sog. Anfallklausel).
Die tatsächliche Geschäftsführung muss der Satzung entsprechen (§ 59 Abgabenordnung).[1]
Nach § 52 Abs. 2 AO sind u. a. folgende Ziele als gemeinnützig anzuerkennen (unvollständige Aufzählung):


die Förderung von Wissenschaft und Forschung
die Förderung von Bildung und Erziehung
die Förderung von Kunst und Kultur
die Förderung von Völkerverständigung
die Förderung der Hilfe für politisch, rassisch oder religiös Verfolgte, für Flüchtlinge, Vertriebene, Aussiedler, Spätaussiedler und weitere
die Förderung des Denkmalschutzes und der Denkmalpflege
die Förderung des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege
die Förderung der Heimatpflege und Heimatkunde
die Förderung des traditionellen Brauchtums (einschließlich des Karnevals, der Fastnacht und des Faschings)
die Förderung des Tierschutzes
die Förderung des Sportes
die Förderung der Entwicklungszusammenarbeit
die Förderung des bürgerschaftlichen Engagements zugunsten gemeinnütziger, mildtätiger und kirchlicher Zwecke (seit 1. Januar 2007)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (1. April 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Steuerfachanwalt und muss auch Steuerrecht nicht noch mal durchgehen. Auch bin ich kein Spezialist im Vereinsrecht.
> 
> Dafür bezahlen wir den Steuerberater.
> 
> ...



Du solltest Dich mal besser informieren
Rücklagen können nur gebildet werden, wenn Überschüsse erwirtschaftet werden, sie gehören bilanztechnisch zum Eigenkapital.

https://www.vereinswiki.info/node/63
https://www.vereinswiki.info/node/166
(damit Du mal einen kleinen Einblick erhälst)

Überschüsse sind Gewinne.
Gewinne sind Überschüsse der Erträge über die Aufwendungen eines Vereins.

Es ist doch wohl logisch wenn der Verein keinen Gewinn erzielt auch keine Rücklagen bilden kann.
Man kann doch auch nicht vor Steuern (theoretisch) sagen ich schiebe mal eben 50k Euro beiseite und sage dies sind Rücklagen, der Verein macht somit keinen Gewinn.
Da ist Steuerhinterziehung.
Das sollte auch Dir logisch sein.

Himmel hilf.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (1. April 2019)

TeeHawk schrieb:


> Auch gemeinnützige Vereine dürfen Überschüsse (Gewinne) erwirtschaften. Sie müssen dazu nur ein paar Dinge beachten:
> 
> Die Überschüsse sind dem Vereinszweck entsprechend einzusetzen (d.h. keine Gewinnausschüttung an Mitglieder).
> Bei der Bildung von Rücklagen sind bestimmte Vorschriften zu beachten.
> ...




Ich finde es ein Unding, dass eine Person welche 30 Jahre in der Vereinsarbeit tätig ist, solche simplen steuerrechtlichen/ vereinsrechtl. Dinge nicht weiss.
Ich fall echt vom Glauben ab.


----------



## TeeHawk (1. April 2019)

Es sei denn du bildest die Rücklage in Höhe von 50k € z.B. für die Sanierung des Vereinsheims innerhalb von einer fest definierten Zeitspanne und setzt dieses Geld dann auch tatsächlich dafür ein.


----------



## Georg Baumann (1. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Vermindern Gelder aus der FA das Guthaben des LFV oder erhöhen es diesen?



WEder noch - es sind zweckgebundene Mittel, die innerhalb des Projektzeitraums ins Projekt fließen müssen. Eher würde sich das Guthaben sogar erhöhen, wenn die FA abgeschafft würde, da dann Projekte wegfallen und der Eigenanteil nicht mehr aufgebracht werden muss. 

Ich finde aber immer noch, dass die Diskussion in eine falsche Richtung läuft, wenn man die FA nur in Hinblick auf die Verbände betrachtet. Mangelnde Transparenz und fragwürdige Projekte (Finanzierung von Berufsfischerverbänden, etc.) finde ich persönlich viel, viel eklatanter.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. April 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Lars,
> was hältst Du von der Variante, Dich zunächst einmal von Leuten, die Ahnung haben, beraten zu lassen, statt einen rauszuhauen im luftleeren Raum der kompletten Unkenntnis? Für solche Postings habe ich eigentlich null Verständnis.



Naja, ich habe hier einen Vorgang liegen, der einem Verein gerade gehörig Kopfschmerzen bereitet (kein Angelverein). Dort hat das Finanzamt gerade die Umsatzsteuer für eine Förderung nachgefordert und wir reden hier nicht über zwei Euro. Da war nix mit ein Euro Förderung erhalten und ein Euro für das Projekt ausgegeben = Null. Das Finanzamt hat die Förderung als Einnahme angesehen. Somit gibst Du einen Euro für das Projekt aus und zahlst 1,19 Euro in diesem Fall (nicht 1,07 Euro). Zumindest so erkennbar in dem Protokoll. Schlimmer für den Verein ist jedoch, dass das auch rückwirkend geprüft wird und in dem Fall wohl die Zahlungsunfähigkeit zur Folge hätte. Mit dem Vorgang befasst sich jetzt aktuell ein Anwalt des Vereins.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (1. April 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> WEder noch - es sind zweckgebundene Mittel, die innerhalb des Projektzeitraums ins Projekt fließen müssen. Eher würde sich das Guthaben sogar erhöhen, wenn die FA abgeschafft würde, da dann Projekte wegfallen und der Eigenanteil nicht mehr aufgebracht werden muss.
> 
> Ich finde aber immer noch, dass die Diskussion in eine falsche Richtung läuft, wenn man die FA nur in Hinblick auf die Verbände betrachtet. Mangelnde Transparenz und fragwürdige Projekte (Finanzierung von Berufsfischerverbänden, etc.) finde ich persönlich viel, viel eklatanter.



Naja, Angestellte welche das Projekt durchführen müssen bezahlt werden.
Es wird ja eine Leistung erbracht. Manpower etc..
Die geht in die Abrechnung des Projektes ein. Im Grunde steigert der Verein somit erstmal seine Einnahmeseite.
Hier verschwimmen dann wieder Leistungen. Wie bereits Kolja (?) schon geschrieben hat.
Sind dann wohl sehr dynamische Abrechungsgeschichten.  

Ich Frage mich auch gerade weshalb ein LFV solche Projekte annimmt wenn man keinen wirtschaftl. nutzen davon hat?
Wer macht so etwas?


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. April 2019)

Danke für die Nachhilfe. Schön das Du Wikipedia bedienen kannst. Nicht verwendetet Mittel aus dem Jahr 2018 stellen für mich keinen Gewinn dar, sondern einen Überschuss. Diesen "Überschuss" habe ich dann für 2019 sinnvoll in meine Jahresplanung zu nutzen.

Du wirst auch nie bei einem Anglerverband in der Jahresabrechnung finden: Gewinn aus 2018 z.B. 20.000 €. 

Du kannst Überschüsse haben, weil z.B. ein Gewässerkauf 2018 für 20.000 € gescheitert ist und Du damit die Gelder mit nach 2019 nimmst. *Dann steht da aber nicht:  "Gewinn" 2018 =  20.000 €.* 

Das ist Praxis ohne das ich in Internet mich Wikipedia bedienen muss. 

*Und zum Thema Gewinn: Bitte zeig mir einen Angelverein bzw. Anglerverband der in seiner Finanzplanung 2019 festgehalten und beschlossen hat : "geplanter Gewinn aus Einnahmen ......€" .*

Du scheinst Vereine nur aus Wikipedia und vom Hörensagen kennen, ist bei mir anders, ich musste schon mehr als einmal bei Verbänden diverse Steuererklärungen unterschreiben.

Bei Dir besser: Wikipedia hilf....     

Rücklagen darfst Du bilden bis zu einem gewissen Maß. Ich kenne einen Verband, der hatte 400.000 € Rücklagen für einen bestimmten Zweck über viele Jahre hinweg gebildet. Das zuständige Finanzamt hat dann gesagt, jetzt zweckgebunden ausgeben oder Steuern zahlen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (1. April 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Danke für die Nachhilfe. Schön das Du Wikipedia bedienen kannst. Nicht verwendetet Mittel aus dem Jahr 2018 stellen für mich keinen Gewinn dar, sondern einen Überschuss. Diesen "Überschuss" habe ich dann für 2019 sinnvoll in meine Jahresplanung zu nutzen.
> 
> Du wirst auch nie bei einem Anglerverband in der Jahresabrechnung finden: Gewinn aus 2018 z.B. 20.000 €.
> 
> ...



Wiki nur um es Dir schwarz auf weiss zu geben.

Ich brauch keine 30 Jahre im Vereinswesen um zu wissen wie es mit Gewinnen in Vereinen etc. läuft.

Ein ÜBERSCHUSS ist ein GEWINN

Wer schreibt hier etwas vone inen geplanten Gewinn?
Und wenn...dieser Gewinn geplant ist. Der Verein darf einen Gewinn bis 35k Euro planen.
Da passiert NICHTS aber auch rein gar nichts.

Es ist mir so scheiss egal wie dein Steuerberater die Bilanzbuchhaltung ausführt...ob da steht Gewinn oder erwirtschafteter Überschuss

Überschuss ist ein Gewinn.

Alles andere ist uninteressant.


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Naja, Angestellte welche das Projekt durchführen müssen bezahlt werden.
> Es wird ja eine Leistung erbracht. Manpower etc..
> Die geht in die Abrechnung des Projektes ein. Im Grunde steigert der Verein somit erstmal seine Einnahmeseite.
> Hier verschwimmen dann wieder Leistungen. Wie bereits Kolja (?) schon geschrieben hat.
> ...



Diese Manpower wird in der Regel auch finanziell dargestellt und stellt häufig den Eigenanteil des Projektträgers dar.

"Dynamische Abrechnung", meinst Du damit Betrug?

Welchen wirtschaftlichen Nutzen ein LV davon hat z.B. ein Programm für die Wiederansiedlung des Störs (rote Liste Art) über ein gefördertes  Projekt anzugehen?  Ja weil bei einem Verein e.V. nicht wirtschaftliche Interessen im Vordergrund stehen, sondern die satzungsmäßigen Interessen.

Himmel hilf.....


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Wiki nur um es Dir schwarz auf weiss zu geben.
> 
> Ich brauch keine 30 Jahre im Vereinswesen um zu wissen wie es mit Gewinnen in Vereinen etc. läuft.
> 
> ...



Ja, bitte: dann zeig mir in der Praxis einen einzigen Angelverein der für 2019 einen Gewinn plant....ich bin gespannt.  

Nochmal langsam für Dich: Hast Du das Beispiel mit dem Gewässerkauf nicht verstanden????

2018 geplatz, 2019 angestrebt und damit Deiner Meinung nach am Ende als Gewinn zu deklarieren?   
Nur gut das es für dich Wikipedia gibt.

Welcher Angelverband hat den jemals einen Gewinn bis 34.999€ geplant?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (1. April 2019)

Es hat keiner behauptet das wirtschaftl. Interessen im Vordergrund stehen.
Dennoch darf der Verein auch aus den Projekten  einen Gewinn erzielen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (1. April 2019)

.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (1. April 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Ja, bitte: dann zeig mir in der Praxis einen einzigen Angelverein der für 2019 einen Gewinn plant....ich bin gespannt.
> 
> Nochmal langsam für Dich: Hast Du das Beispiel mit dem Gewässerkauf nicht verstanden????
> 
> ...



Seit wann haben wir Planwirtschaft?

Und Du hast einen Verband geführt? Echt?
Mehr von Dir in den Verbänden und es wird alles tutti.
Unfassbar


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. April 2019)

Nur am Rande erwähnt, Wikipedia nehme ich zwar auch für meine Recherche, ist aber ein freies Instrument wo (fast) jeder Einträge vornehmen kann. Für mich ist maßgeblich die gelebt Praxis seit 30 Jahren mit Finanzämtern in Berlin und Leipzig. Und gefüllten 500 Jahreshauptversammlungen mit Finanzbericht, Finanzplanung und Revisoren. Und da habe ich das Wort "Gewinn" leider noch nie gelesen oder gehört. Im Gegenteil.


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. April 2019)

bastido schrieb:


> Warum ihr Euch hier locken lasst, in einem anderen Thread erzählt die Forelle was von Mittelverwendung für kostenlose Zeitschriften. Dann heißt es, nichtorganisierten Anglern ist alles scheißegal und der Verband macht nur tolle Sachen obwohl es gar keine FA gibt. Schwarz-weiß, ich lach mich schlapp.


Die kostenlose Zeitschrift haben wir in Sachsen immer noch....auch ohne FA. Du bist ein klasse Beispiel für die übliche Zuspitzung:

Wo habe ich das genau behauptet:  das nicht organsierten Anglern alles egal ist und der Verband nur tolle Sachen macht? Nirgendwo und mit keinem Satz.

Genau das ist das Problem. Schwarz weiß....undifferenziert bis zum Umfallen....

Ja auch Angler-Verbände bauen Mist, sogar großen Mist und ja auch nichtorganisierte Angler können sich sehr positiv für andere Angler einsetzen. Ich habe mit solchen Aussagen null Problem, aber wohl andere.


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Seit wann haben wir Planwirtschaft?
> 
> Und Du hast einen Verband geführt? Echt?
> Mehr von Dir in den Verbänden und es wird alles tutti.
> Unfassbar



Wir haben "Planwirtschaft", nachdem Du auf der Jahreshauptversammlung Deines Verbandes einen Finanzplan aufstellen muss und diesen PLAN über die Mitglieder genehmigen lassen musst.

PLAN!

Diesen PLAN musst Du abrechnen. Wo lebst Du eigentlich? Warst Du jemals nur einmal in deinem Leben bei einer Jahreshauptversammlung eines Vereins?

Da Du ja nicht viel Wissen von Verbänden hast bin ich beruhigt. Ist irgendwie etwas so wie mit einem Blinden über Farbe zu reden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (1. April 2019)

Kein Verein muss (ausser es wird von der Satzung gefordert) einen Haushaltsplan/ Finanzplan oder wie Du es auch sonst nennen möchtest aufstellen.
Steuerrechtl. komplett irrelevant. Nur für die eigenen Mitglieder interessant.

Und...ab nun tue ich _(Edit Mod: Gelöscht. Bitte Netiquette beachten, danke)_ nicht weiter an.


----------



## Grünknochen (1. April 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe hier einen Vorgang liegen, der einem Verein gerade gehörig Kopfschmerzen bereitet (kein Angelverein). Dort hat das Finanzamt gerade die Umsatzsteuer für eine Förderung nachgefordert und wir reden hier nicht über zwei Euro. Da war nix mit ein Euro Förderung erhalten und ein Euro für das Projekt ausgegeben = Null. Das Finanzamt hat die Förderung als Einnahme angesehen. Somit gibst Du einen Euro für das Projekt aus und zahlst 1,19 Euro in diesem Fall (nicht 1,07 Euro). Zumindest so erkennbar in dem Protokoll. Schlimmer für den Verein ist jedoch, dass das auch rückwirkend geprüft wird und in dem Fall wohl die Zahlungsunfähigkeit zur Folge hätte. Mit dem Vorgang befasst sich jetzt aktuell ein Anwalt des Vereins.



Gib das Ding nem Fachmann und gut iss. Am besten nem Steuerberater mit Schwerpunkt Vereinsbesteuerung/ Vereinsrecht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (1. April 2019)

.


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. April 2019)

Gut, da gebe ich Dir recht, ich sehe zwar zwischen  "dem nicht organsierten Angler geht vieles am Allerwertesten vorbei"  und " dem nicht organsierten Angler ist alles egal" eine kleine,  aber doch wichtige Nuancierung, aber im Grund läuft es auf das gleiche raus. 1: 0 für Dich. Wer austeilt muss auch einstecken.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (1. April 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Kannst Du das belegen? Das aus den beantragten Projekten ein finanzieller GEWINN "übrig" bleibt?


Ich nicht, andere könnten es. Gewinn habe ich im Übrigen bewusst in Anführungszeichen gesetzt. Ein Verband hat als e. V. keine Gewinnerzielungsabsicht. Eine solche würde ich dem RhFV auch nie unterstellen. Das wäre schlicht die Unwahrheit. Was den "Gewinn" für den Verband angeht, verweise ich auf die Ausführungen von Grünknochen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (1. April 2019)

Forelle2000 schrieb:


> Moment. Die Finanzierung eines Projektes ist keine Einnahme. Und um das geht es doch, oder? Einnahmen sind Beiträge oder nicht zweckgebundene Spenden.
> Und klar, durch Einnahmen wie mein Gehalt habe ich einen Vorteil.


Das ist steuerrechtlich falsch. Natürlich sind die projektbezogenen Fördergelder aus der FA Einnahmen. Für Vereine gilt das Zufluss/ Abfluss- Prinzip. Den Einnahmen sehen lediglich entsprechende Ausgaben gegenüber, so dass kein PLUS in der Einnahmeüberschussrechnung entsteht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (1. April 2019)

Um die Sache mal etwas zu entschärfen.
Ich vermute Forelle und ich haben ein wenig einander vorbei gesprochen.
Mitgliedsbeiträge welche an den Verein gehen sind steuerrechtl. anders eingeordnet als Einnahmen aus wirtschaftl. Tätigkeit.

Ich vermute Forelle hat von dem Überschuss aus Mitgliedsbeiträgen gesprochen.
Was in seinen Augen somit kein Gewinn wäre, sondern Überschuss (Und dies so auch in der Bilanz steht).
Ich von zweiterem wo es halt die Bruttoeinnahmen incl. Umsatz von 35k/ Jahr Euro gibt.


----------



## Georg Baumann (1. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Ein ÜBERSCHUSS ist ein GEWINN



Nein, steuerlich ist das nicht identisch!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (1. April 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Nein, steuerlich ist das nicht identisch!



Ich denke man sollte Unterscheiden unter welchem "Steuertopf" dieser Gewinn/ Überschuss entsteht.
Dies habe ich gerade in dem Beitrag darüber versucht zu erklären.


----------



## Forelle2000 (1. April 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Nein, steuerlich ist das nicht identisch!



Meine Rede.

Aber wir sollten das jetzt sein lassen, am Ende ist das ja eine sinnfreie Diskussion, nach dem Prinzip, wer den nun unbedingt Recht hat. 

Und als Verbandsfunktionär kann ich auch durchaus mit anderen Meinungen leben. 

 Ich stimme mit "Kopfschüttel" überein, wir haben etwas aneinander vorbei geredet.  Gut jetzt?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. April 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Gib das Ding nem Fachmann und gut iss. Am besten nem Steuerberater mit Schwerpunkt Vereinsbesteuerung/ Vereinsrecht.



Der hat einen Anwalt empfohlen und zugleich wenig Hoffnung gemacht...


----------



## Grünknochen (2. April 2019)

Machste nix.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (2. April 2019)

Ein Anwalt kann nie besser sein, als sein Fall!


----------

